# Post the next telegrams image.



## Kuya (Aug 14, 2008)

Just like in the Konoha Library Telegrams. (They have an image on top of the section, sometimes funny, sometimes artistic, but has to be relevant to One Piece)

1. The dimensions can't be too large- most specifically the height. No one wants to take forever scrolling down.

2. Some people have poor internet connections so the size cannot be too big

3. I have no problems putting an Uchihacest image if there is not sufficient awesome in this thread. If only just to watch the reaction.

You can complain about having tele images here too. Everyone needs a place to vent.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

we will not be having a telegrams image...I think

did you actually clear this with anyone before you decided to make it

and when you copy paste a thread actually take the time to edit it all.


----------



## Astaroth (Aug 14, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> we will not be having a telegrams image...I think
> 
> did you actually clear this with anyone before you decided to make it
> 
> and when you copy paste a thread actually take the time to edit it all.



 Uchihacest


----------



## Teach (Aug 14, 2008)

^Approved.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 14, 2008)

yea the acryllic thing of Blackbeard is a good idea. I agree with it .


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Zaru where did you get that from?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 14, 2008)

From whereever the good stuff is at


----------



## Teach (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow MP Chopper


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 14, 2008)

InfI made it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 14, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> we will not be having a telegrams image...I think
> 
> did you actually clear this with anyone before you decided to make it
> 
> and when you copy paste a thread actually take the time to edit it all.



I don't mind a Telegrams image and no he didn't clear this with anyone to my knowledge. 

Agreed with everything else.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2008)

Jetstorm said:


> I don't mind a Telegrams image and no he didn't clear this with anyone to my knowledge.
> 
> Agreed with everything else.



okie dokie, my righteous fury still stands though >_>


----------



## Mullet_Power (Aug 15, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> InfI made it.



Winner


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 15, 2008)

I guess Itachi is a fan of One Piece.


----------



## diesirea (Aug 15, 2008)

Here:


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 15, 2008)

Resize as appropriate


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> From whereever the good stuff is at







the_sloth said:


> InfI made it.



Lock the thread.


----------



## Freija (Aug 15, 2008)

I dislike the idea in general, since they started with pics in i dunno where, blender maybe, or reznors cave perhaps, it annoyed the hell out of me, just takes up space and puts even more strain on the servers (if not alot, still alittle).


----------



## Geou (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, I really like the Death Note/One Piece art crossover, and above all, the Monster Chopper pic. I *know* I'm not the only one who instantly thought "Shadow of the Colossus!" upon seeing the picture.


----------



## A1zen (Aug 16, 2008)

i would like to nominate someone doing the picture top left  (on this link)

Link removed


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe I'm missing the obvious, but I don't see Monstah Choppah


----------



## A1zen (Aug 16, 2008)

luffy crying manly tears is way better  and monster chopper was already posted


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 16, 2008)

For the Lawtards. Welcome to the fucking OPT.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2008)

this thread should probably be re-named "zaru posts the next telegrams image"


----------



## NinnjaHero (Aug 18, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> Lock the thread.



pls this picture


----------



## Berry (Aug 19, 2008)

I think we should use one of *@Ammanas* manga colourings 

They are always amazing


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 21, 2008)

For the win...


----------



## Jotun (Aug 21, 2008)

This one



or this one



or even this one


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 21, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> InfI made it.



My, what a funny picture. yes, i do believe this should win


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 21, 2008)

InfIchi said:


> My, what a funny picture. yes, i do believe this should win



I still remember when I asked you to make it.  Good times.


----------



## Teach (Sep 16, 2008)

Add that now, or else.


----------



## the_sloth (Sep 21, 2008)

Requesting an Apoo Tribute.


----------



## Astaroth (Sep 21, 2008)

the_sloth said:


> Requesting an Apoo Tribute.


Seconded...


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 21, 2008)

Captain Apoo tribute please.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 22, 2008)

Give me an image and I'll have an admin do it.


----------



## mootz (Sep 24, 2008)

i know where zaru gets his images cuz i have all the same pics on my comp  (ironic smilie for the win)

how bout sum of these ones some need resizing


----------



## mootz (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2008)

OK, I'm going to run with the Apoo tribute for a week or two. 

I may go with the Enies Lobby pic since that one has all the strawhats and it is one of the few pics of yours that works Mootz.


----------



## mastercilander (Oct 1, 2008)

Did the poster Apoo die?


----------



## Kuya (Oct 4, 2008)

mastercilander said:


> Did the poster Apoo die?



 no!
 he's juss kicking it wit Gol D. Roger for a bit.

 i miss him


----------



## Kuya (Oct 4, 2008)

on the happier note.

it seems the CP9 are officially going to become pirates.


----------



## Teach (Oct 4, 2008)

That's some real weird shit right there Kuya.


----------



## mootz (Oct 4, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> OK, I'm going to run with the Apoo tribute for a week or two.
> 
> I may go with the Enies Lobby pic since that one has all the strawhats and it is one of the few pics of yours that works Mootz.



work as see

or 

work as fit the situation, cuz imo they all work


----------



## Teach (Nov 8, 2008)

Astaroth... His apoo pic is there


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 24, 2008)

h3h3h3 said:


> Astaroth... His apoo pic is there



Yeah, I was going to have the Apoo tribute removed but seeing as how we just lost Astaroth as well I'm leaving it up since he made it.


----------



## El Torero (Nov 24, 2008)

You know it deserves it


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey how about we change the telegrams image for the new year. Maybe the impel down spread - or one of the many great pics in this thread.

I reckon Apoo has had his time.


----------



## zan (Dec 27, 2008)

when did Astaroth died and how?


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

^Kizaru killed him? XD Or well owned him to the extent of death XD


----------



## Cochise (Mar 24, 2009)

We could use something a bit more peppy, although we should never forget the contributions of those lost. I miss those guys very much.


----------



## Teach (Mar 24, 2009)

AWESOME


I support Cochise's pic, it's time to move on lads.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 24, 2009)

HOTBD thread honors them too, so it's not like they won't get mentioned again.


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2009)

yea...I saw we get a pic. related to the current arc...it is gonna last a year


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 28, 2009)

I support this too, since theres no objections i've made the request (i'm too thick to work out how to do it myself )


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Cochise said:


> We could use something a bit more peppy, although we should never forget the contributions of those lost. I miss those guys very much.



I like it.  It looks nice having a new image.


----------



## Tenryuken (Apr 4, 2009)

Grimm tread.


----------



## abcd (Apr 29, 2009)

I miss boa hancock -- Resize required


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 29, 2009)

What's with the phail team we have as the telegrams image now?

We need a new one with the current god-level-awesomeness team.


----------



## Grape (Apr 30, 2009)

You know it's Canon.


----------



## Enclave (May 9, 2009)

As awesome as the current banner is, I'd like something that has Luffy and Bon-Chan in it.

Or Luffy, Croc and Jimbei.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 9, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> You know it's Canon.



ARRGGGG


----------



## Creator (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Free at last.




Get it done.  Resize ofcourse.


----------



## Pastelduck (May 12, 2009)

How about this one:


----------



## Ender (May 12, 2009)

^I agree


----------



## Crocodile (May 12, 2009)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> How about this one:



This


.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 12, 2009)

where are teh spoilers even bleach has before one piece


----------



## RivFader (May 12, 2009)

UchihaItachimk said:


> where are teh spoilers even bleach has before one piece



1. Wrong thread.
2. Posted them already


----------



## nick1689 (May 29, 2009)

The next telegrams image, courtesy of the Convo Thread, made by Kizaru:



Pikazru & Ashbeard


----------



## Teach (May 29, 2009)

RB put this up!


----------



## Kizaru (May 29, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> The next telegrams image, courtesy of the Convo Thread, made by Kizaru:
> 
> 
> 
> Pikazru & Ashbeard



What a masterpiece.


----------



## XMURADX (May 29, 2009)

I demand putting this epic panel I colored


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 29, 2009)

The one above me (directly) seems a very good choice .


----------



## Abigail (May 29, 2009)

nick1689 said:


> The next telegrams image, courtesy of the Convo Thread, made by Kizaru:
> 
> 
> 
> Pikazru & Ashbeard



It's brilliant.


----------



## Canute87 (May 29, 2009)

Sadi-chan in Bondage.


She's wrapped up like a package to be delivered.

Want to know what else is delivered? Telegrams.

So it matches the section perfectly.


someone please colour it.


----------



## Tenryuken (May 30, 2009)

This.


----------



## Teach (May 30, 2009)

Canute's one is pretty good


----------



## Enzo (May 30, 2009)

Pikazaru and Ashbeard!


----------



## Teach (May 30, 2009)

It's Kizachu


----------



## nick1689 (May 30, 2009)

However you say it, it needs to go up nooow


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 2, 2009)

The fans demand it.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 2, 2009)

The masses want now.


----------



## mootz (Jun 2, 2009)

please dont put up ashbeard


----------



## Berry (Jun 3, 2009)

This is perfect


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 3, 2009)

^^

THAT ONE !


----------



## mootz (Jun 3, 2009)

pirates always plunder


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 4, 2009)

That's their main goal.


----------



## KohZa (Jun 22, 2009)

OrangeJumpsuit1 said:


> How about this one:


hahaha nice one .


----------



## Ender (Jun 23, 2009)

I nominate this one 

Chapter 400 p.07


the last panel  or one from the coming chapter if theres one good enough


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 23, 2009)

*Giggity Giggity Goo*

if Mr. 2 doesn't get a picture in the telegrams we should all agree to neg the mods till they come to their senses


----------



## Ender (Jun 23, 2009)

agreed


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 23, 2009)

Can't the mods just make their negs dissappear?


----------



## Berry (Jun 24, 2009)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Casillas: ''I want to stay in Madrid for life''.
> 
> if Mr. 2 doesn't get a picture in the telegrams we should all agree to neg the mods till they come to their senses



Ohhhh Yes!


----------



## no trigger (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## RivFader (Jun 25, 2009)

Pain In The Ass said:


> if Mr. 2 doesn't get a picture in the telegrams we should all agree to neg the mods till they come to their senses



We need this as the new image


----------



## corsair (Jun 25, 2009)

Pain In The Ass said:


> here
> 
> if Mr. 2 doesn't get a picture in the telegrams we should all agree to neg the mods till they come to their senses



agreed.


----------



## punkrocklee (Jun 25, 2009)

jinbei for picturedent


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 25, 2009)

I want Magellan.


----------



## Berry (Jun 26, 2009)

Voil?! ...Lets do this


----------



## RivFader (Jun 26, 2009)

Berry said:


> Voil?! ...Lets do this



Approved and ready for the okama way


----------



## Ender (Jun 27, 2009)

The next image has been decided  Well done Berry


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 28, 2009)

The mods are on vacation.


----------



## Ender (Jun 29, 2009)

wtf is this shit


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 30, 2009)

Impel down's over.
Accepting nominations for a kickass new image!


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 30, 2009)

I nominate the one Berry posted


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 30, 2009)

A Mr 2 Memorial?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 30, 2009)

that's the least we can do


----------



## Tenryuken (Jun 30, 2009)

Rice Ball said:


> Impel down's over.



No it isn't.


----------



## Berry (Jul 5, 2009)

Pain In The Ass said:


> I nominate the one Berry posted





Rice Ball said:


> A Mr 2 Memorial?



Yes please


----------



## mastercilander (Jul 6, 2009)

We're gonna have a lot of good choices once the battle itself actually starts I have a feeling. Depending on what BB does, I wouldn't mind the image being him laughing or something.

That's all after the memorial has served its time of course.


----------



## Newbologist (Jul 6, 2009)

how bout we put the chick in tenryukens siggy as the telegrams image...


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Federer (Jul 22, 2009)

A pic of Ace and Whitebeard, that should be the next telegrams image.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 22, 2009)

Something with all 3 Admirals


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 22, 2009)

That's really nice.

Moria looks awesome.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 23, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> Something with all 3 Admirals


----------



## Countach (Jul 23, 2009)

whenever the WB 2 page spread is colored, use that


----------



## Franky (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Whimsy (Jul 30, 2009)

I want fanart of Whitebeard BREAKING THE WORLD.


----------



## Richyy321 (Jul 30, 2009)

whitebeard has got to be the next one or ace =0


----------



## El Torero (Jul 31, 2009)

row row fight the powah!


----------



## Richyy321 (Jul 31, 2009)

from akina james on AP


----------



## Richyy321 (Jul 31, 2009)

or this srry for the duoble post


----------



## Stroev (Aug 5, 2009)

Akainu in celebration for his appearance, or Whitebeard.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 6, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> row row fight the powah!



That's awesome, but Ace looks a little too much like an Uchiha.


----------



## Prowler (Aug 10, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> row row fight the powah!


FTW
/Thread


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 12, 2009)

^ So this is an image everyone is alright being uploaded for the time being?  If so, I'll go bug an admin to replace the old image!


----------



## Berry (Aug 12, 2009)

I've enhanced it.


----------



## Grape (Aug 17, 2009)

I dislike it.

It throughly baffles me and OKAMA-WAY shouldn't have been replaced so soon. Is Bon-chan that expendable? Don't answer that :'(


----------



## Sengoku (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not digging the current pic. Countach's pic though is pure win.
We need a change!


----------



## Countach (Aug 19, 2009)

*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*

*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*

*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*

*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*

*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*

*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*

*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*

*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*

*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*


----------



## Richyy321 (Aug 19, 2009)

i think that guys trying to tell us sumthing


----------



## DeVision (Aug 19, 2009)

Richyy321 said:


> i think that guys trying to tell us sumthing



to find the differences between the pics?


----------



## Berry (Aug 19, 2009)

I really liked the current pic...

Until TruEorFalse_21 persuaded me to hate it. 

WE NEED A CHANGE.


----------



## zan (Aug 19, 2009)

i vote for this...


----------



## zan (Aug 19, 2009)

really cant we get them for spamming? 

Am getting annoyed with these white beard....


----------



## Countach (Aug 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*
Spoiler:  



CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD


*
*Spoiler*: __ 




*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*
*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*
*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*
*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*
*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*
*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*


----------



## Berry (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with you Countach...

However, if you keep this up you'll get banned. 

Oh well fuck it...

*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 19, 2009)

What they said


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2009)

Someone should make a Harry Potter > WB Pirates pic...

WB = Dumby
Ace = Harry
Jozu = Hagrid
Marco = Fawkes the Phoenix 


do it.

Sengoku = Voldemort


----------



## Countach (Aug 21, 2009)

Berry said:


> I agree with you Countach...
> 
> However, if you keep this up you'll get banned.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





*CHANGE THAT SHITTY PIC TO EPIC WHITEBEARD*


----------



## mad-ass (Aug 23, 2009)

I think we should change our recent pic to whitebeard.


----------



## firefist (Aug 23, 2009)

the current one is fine, its not like the other three are that bad. Also it features WB and his commanders, which also take a big role in this war.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 24, 2009)

One Piece doesn't need a TTGL style.

I'd even go with the admiral pose.


That image needs to change.


----------



## Berry (Aug 24, 2009)

Pimp Luffy possesses crazy potential.


----------



## scaramanga (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Berry (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## Flagg1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

Berry said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THIS!!!!!!


----------



## RaySiilu (Sep 10, 2009)

what the F....


----------



## Teach (Sep 10, 2009)

You can see the nipples. BAN TIME.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Sep 10, 2009)

Countach said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed 110%


----------



## Richyy321 (Sep 10, 2009)

Berry said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoa this pic is epic
aokiji in the cup of ice and akainu in a lava lamp
morrias shadow doflimingo on strings n more
nice


----------



## Teach (Sep 12, 2009)

YES


----------



## Brickhunt (Sep 12, 2009)

Berry said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to be my Wallpaper FOREVER


----------



## KohZa (Sep 13, 2009)

Teach said:


> YES


this is epic .


----------



## Kobe (Sep 14, 2009)

Teach said:


> YES



+111111111111


----------



## Berry (Sep 14, 2009)

Pandaman > Blackbeard & his cronies


----------



## Lance Vance (Sep 15, 2009)

I personally like these two.


----------



## Berry (Sep 19, 2009)

first we need to sticky this to become a real avenue..Argh


----------



## Misha (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 2, 2009)

Teach said:


> YES



I like this one.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 2, 2009)

Berry said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



;rofl

If you can resize this a bit so it does not stretch the page nor distort the image, I'll talk to an admin to upload it.


----------



## Jay. (Oct 2, 2009)

I think we have a winner

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hawkeyes (Oct 5, 2009)

More then voting on a pic, just put up a new one, this pic fucking sucks.


----------



## Ender (Oct 6, 2009)

Pic 1:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Pic 2:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## VoDe (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 6, 2009)

-Ender- said:


> Pic 1:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This NOW. Nooooow!!!!


----------



## Ender (Oct 6, 2009)

Atleast someone likes my idea


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Oct 6, 2009)

Pandaman for sure.


----------



## ZenGamr (Oct 6, 2009)

White beard pirates, black beard pirates or panda man. Any of these three plz. 

And lol at Coup de vent.


----------



## Ender (Oct 8, 2009)

someone edit this w/a RIP or w/e?


*Spoiler*: __ 









In honor of Kuma


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 11, 2009)

Teach said:


> YES



Yup this needs some color.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Oct 17, 2009)

A-Jay said:


> I think we have a winner
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


We have a winner!


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Han Solo (Nov 6, 2009)

The current telegram image is the best.


----------



## RivFader (Nov 6, 2009)

All hail Aldric


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Definitely better than the last one.


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 6, 2009)

WTF is this. Moria isn't even relevant anymore aside from making stupid faces. Buggy or WB banner please.


----------



## sasuke2424 (Nov 6, 2009)

please use another image this one sucks


----------



## Jay. (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah current one is shit.

No one will take this part of the forums serious with a shitty pic like that.


Pic should be WB themed and not fat defeated shadow sucker themed


----------



## Aldric (Nov 6, 2009)

This is delicious


----------



## Teach (Nov 6, 2009)

I love Moria's insanity panel, it's probably one of the best faces made. Scary and insane.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, whoever did that is obviously made of win.


----------



## Brickhunt (Nov 6, 2009)

Teach said:


> I love Moria's insanity panel, it's probably one of the best faces made. Scary and insane.


I think it's even more creepier in the anime:


The next image needs to be One Piece's Godhood: Buggy, Pandaman, Pwngoat and I vote Moria for join it


----------



## Kizaru (Nov 6, 2009)

I fully support the new picture.

screw you haters


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 6, 2009)

Change PLZ!


----------



## Brickhunt (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh god, both are so made of win that I can't decide which one I like more
I vote to join the two in one pic


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 6, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Change PLZ!



Oh my god, so much win.


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 6, 2009)

Moria's faces are the greatest in OP


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 6, 2009)

Moria's facial expressions are the best.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 6, 2009)

Man, the Gecko Moria image is *SO FULL OF WIN*. pek


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 6, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Change PLZ!



You're advocating Buggy but you don't even have the best Buggy face in there?!?!

Kill yourself now


----------



## KazeYama (Nov 6, 2009)

Whats the best one? He had a lot of great reaction shots. I went through all of his appearances but I couldn't fit them all in he has too many great ones. 

Also I only only used shots from the front he has a lot of profiles that are great too but I didn't use them.


----------



## Sine (Nov 6, 2009)

outstanding picture
moria is a gorgeous character


----------



## Countach (Nov 7, 2009)

fail to see why it is not WB man hug or WB jumping into the war


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 7, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Whats the best one? He had a lot of great reaction shots. I went through all of his appearances but I couldn't fit them all in he has too many great ones.
> 
> Also I only only used shots from the front he has a lot of profiles that are great too but I didn't use them.



Here's a hint

Two chapters ago


----------



## Death Note (Nov 7, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Change PLZ!


 
I agree with this.


----------



## Cheatcloth (Nov 7, 2009)

Coming out of hiding to say this is the best Telegrams picture ever. 

+1 for the reactions, you have people looking for Buggy shots just to get this one replaced, it's brilliant.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 8, 2009)

It's okay but i think that image needs a variety of funny faces rather than just moria's.


----------



## Abigail (Nov 8, 2009)

Best telegram image ever.


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 9, 2009)

Canute87 said:


> It's okay but i think that image needs a variety of funny faces rather than just moria's.



boo     hiss


----------



## Jacko (Nov 9, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Change PLZ!



Me thinks the sad clown image from Impel Down is missing.


----------



## Robin (Nov 9, 2009)

MORIA!!! Pitiful freak, so hilarious  Love the one in which he's picking his nose 


The Buggy one is missing a few win panels, and I like Moria's collage pattern better.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 17, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> Change PLZ!



Awesome, but you need the *BEST BUGGY FACE*.


----------



## Memos (Nov 18, 2009)

I really want this as the telegrams image. Obviously a bigger version, though.


----------



## Federer (Nov 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri has my vote.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Nov 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I really want this as the telegrams image. Obviously a bigger version, though.



Instant win


----------



## AzureJericho (Nov 18, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I really want this as the telegrams image. Obviously a bigger version, though.



A challenger appears!


----------



## Cochise (Nov 18, 2009)

Memos suggested I help pick the next image, unfortunately I'm rather neutral to all images. I'd like to wait for an image of the next arc, or if Memos wants that one, then we can add it. I'm not fond of Moria.


----------



## Memos (Nov 18, 2009)

AzureJericho said:


> A challenger appears!



I was just about to ask for a change. Damn!  I do like that, though.


----------



## Scarecrow Red (Nov 18, 2009)

The Moria collage is the best telegram image ever.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 18, 2009)

KazeYama said:


> WTF is this. Moria isn't even relevant anymore aside from making stupid faces. Buggy or WB banner please.





sasuke2424 said:


> please use another image this one sucks





Jay-sama said:


> Yeah current one is shit.
> 
> No one will take this part of the forums serious with a shitty pic like that.
> 
> ...



CRY. SOME. FUCKING. MORE.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hahaha wow, great change.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow, *AWESOME IMAGE!* 

Still, Moria's collage was the best.


----------



## mastercilander (Nov 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I really want this as the telegrams image. Obviously a bigger version, though.



I agree with you on this. But the Quaker image works well too.

And someone else is getting in on my Buggy idea!

My signature is a work in progress you know. It's got potential to become a collage to rival the Moria one, and it was the original after all.


----------



## shengar (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm shock myself when i open OP telegram. awesome but Moria's Collage still the best


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 19, 2009)

Moria was 1000000000x better.


----------



## Robin (Nov 19, 2009)

hahaha I laughed hard at that image, but I agree, Moria's was epic.


----------



## AzureJericho (Nov 19, 2009)

I for one absolutely loved the Moria collage and the image before that (Whitebeard & the division commanders). I must say that seeing the image I posted in here earlier was kinda shocking in a  kind of way.


----------



## newbieFans (Nov 21, 2009)

haha.that's good. quaker...


----------



## HInch (Nov 23, 2009)

Holy mother of God, that's brilliant.

Up there with the Moria collage for sure.


----------



## valerian (Nov 23, 2009)

Lacks Moria.


----------



## shengar (Nov 23, 2009)

I think we should change it back to Moria Collage when the war is over


----------



## Lance Vance (Nov 23, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Lacks Moria.



Which is exactly why it's awesome.


----------



## valerian (Nov 23, 2009)

Lance Vance said:


> Which is exactly why it's awesome.



I don't understand.

If it doesn't have Moria then it isn't awesome.


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Dec 1, 2009)

Will resize if liked-


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Dec 1, 2009)

Call me crazy , but is it necessary to even have one ? Or to change over so often ?


----------



## Federer (Dec 1, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> Call me crazy , but is it necessary to even have one ? Or to change over so often ?



YES.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Dec 1, 2009)

Okay


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 1, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> Call me crazy , but is it necessary to even have one ? Or to change over so often ?


----------



## Grape (Dec 1, 2009)

New image is fucking WIN.

Fuck Moria. Such the suck character he is. Aye Aye Captain


----------



## Stroev (Dec 1, 2009)

Let's keep this one for a little longer.

Plus we need to make a Buggy montage from his ID and WBW arc appearances.


----------



## Berry (Dec 2, 2009)

How come pandaman didn't get the go-ahead?


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 2, 2009)

Grape Krush said:


> New image is fucking WIN.
> 
> Fuck Moria. Such the suck character he is. Aye Aye Captain


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 2, 2009)

This image would be fucking _win._


----------



## zan (Dec 2, 2009)

id say the one with songoku  joining the battle...


----------



## Memos (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd say the one with all of the WB pirates on the last page.


----------



## Lance Vance (Dec 2, 2009)

We need some Marco up in this bitch.


----------



## valerian (Dec 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'd say the one with all of the WB pirates on the last page.



I'm with this.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 6, 2009)

We need one of Marco


----------



## zan (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Brickhunt (Dec 13, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm with this.


I think our image is already on your sign


----------



## Lance Vance (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Godammit (Dec 22, 2009)

This



Look at pwngoat


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 23, 2009)

Lol, what the hell?


----------



## valerian (Dec 23, 2009)

Brickhunt said:


> I think our image is already on your sign




Either one of these should be it.


----------



## SageMaster (Dec 23, 2009)

Brickhunt said:


> I think our image is already on your sign



I think we should use this one.


----------



## Robin (Dec 23, 2009)

lol forgot his mustache this way you'll know it was me, the one who forgot to put whiskers on Naruto XD


----------



## valerian (Jan 20, 2010)

We should definitely use that.


----------



## Brickhunt (Jan 30, 2010)

what the heck guys? where is the lulz?


----------



## Ender (Feb 9, 2010)

Images for next OP telegram:


----------



## AzureJericho (Feb 9, 2010)

I know this is wrong, but I don't know where else to put it:


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2010)

AzureJericho said:


> I know this is wrong, but I don't know where else to put it:



 I want this as the image.


----------



## Brickhunt (Feb 9, 2010)

AzureJericho said:


> I know this is wrong, but I don't know where else to put it:


Telegrams this shit plz


----------



## Ender (Feb 9, 2010)

thats just cruel   do it next, after ace pic ...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 9, 2010)

That one or an ace one.


----------



## Ender (Feb 9, 2010)

the above images i posted in order

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pipe (Feb 9, 2010)

AzureJericho said:


> I know this is wrong, but I don't know where else to put it:



this shall be the next pic to show everyone that there is a revolution in one piece


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Shiyojin (Feb 10, 2010)

Do eet nau!


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Richyy321 (Feb 10, 2010)

ace and luffy as kids maybe
but its to early for somw good art about ace saying R.I.P 
i loved the bon clay one we had before


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, we should first have an Ace tribute and then some funny shit-


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 10, 2010)

AzureJericho said:


> I know this is wrong, but I don't know where else to put it:



Saved as wallpaper


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 11, 2010)

OP BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH NAO!!!!


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 11, 2010)

Change it to anything.


----------



## Die KWGOD Die (Feb 11, 2010)

either this:

or this:


----------



## Safer Saviour (Feb 11, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Feb 11, 2010)

Dis one. 10xahdakldfao


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 11, 2010)

Can someone make a picture of ace and his father having fun in heaven or something like that? That would be awesome!


----------



## Ender (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll look for some 

edit: this is the closest good pic i could find so far

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 11, 2010)

We don't need a picture of Ace we need a picture of Akainu failing that this will do:


----------



## Teach (Feb 12, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> We don't need a picture of Ace we need a picture of Akainu failing that this will do:



This                    .


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 12, 2010)

We need a memorial of Ace first, leave that for a little time, then put some funny shit.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree, and that blue screen pic is freaking ugly.

I don't want to have to look at it.


----------



## m1cojakle (Feb 12, 2010)

someone please make a super sayan luffy image for next week.  Thx


----------



## AzureJericho (Feb 12, 2010)

*Akainu, the Big Red Dog*


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 12, 2010)

While it's funny , I do not wanna look at it every time I go to the telegrams .


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 12, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> We don't need a picture of Ace we need a picture of Akainu failing that this will do:





this one please.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Feb 12, 2010)

This war will go into the history books anyway  It can also be resized thus no prob.


----------



## Richyy321 (Feb 12, 2010)

jamjamstyle said:


> This war will go into the history books anyway  It can also be resized thus no prob.



i lik it 

i want something that says 
"always with us"
or
"meet me at the pirates summit"---
or 
"ill make whitebeard the pirate king" 
and with a picture of ace smiling with his brother is all i ask for


----------



## AzureJericho (Feb 13, 2010)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Dis one. 10xahdakldfao



I don't know, maybe it's because I like funny why I pick the ones I do. So for me personally, it's between LuffyBSOD & this one.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 13, 2010)

jamjamstyle said:


> This war will go into the history books anyway  It can also be resized thus no prob.



Holy shit , if they published the series in a hardback edition like this it would sell like the dickens .


----------



## Richyy321 (Feb 13, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> Holy shit , if they published the series in a hardback edition like this it would sell like the dickens .



true but it would be expensive 

but extremely epic no doubt


----------



## Richyy321 (Feb 13, 2010)

credits to Hitotsumami  Link removed


----------



## jamjamstyle (Feb 13, 2010)

How about this one you guys, (you can resize ofcourse)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 13, 2010)

Richyy321 said:


> true but it would be expensive
> 
> but extremely epic no doubt



"But it would sell like the dickens"

Which means it would _make _craploads of money .

@ Jam Jam : Why does Akainu look like a Santa Claus ? 

...........Oh , that was an unpleasant asociation .


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2010)

jamjamstyle said:


> How about this one you guys, (you can resize ofcourse)



seconded. than we can have a funny one


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 14, 2010)

jamjamstyle said:


> This war will go into the history books anyway  It can also be resized thus no prob.



This. Now.


----------



## Brickhunt (Feb 15, 2010)

Come on! So much WIN material and no one changed out telegrams image yet? How many weeks Years we have this Quaker image?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 15, 2010)

For a looooooooooooooooooooong time .

I even forgot what image we had before .


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 15, 2010)

Lobolover said:


> For a looooooooooooooooooooong time .
> 
> I even forgot what image we had before .



I think it was the Moria Collage.


----------



## Countach (Feb 15, 2010)

are we ever gonna change the picture?


----------



## jamjamstyle (Feb 15, 2010)

This guy is gonna shake the world and rock the battlefield so why not setting up a picture for our king?


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 15, 2010)

C'mon, let's change this old Quaker image. Let's have an Ace memorial picture please.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Jade (Feb 16, 2010)

Anything is better. But a Ace tribute, or something to do with BB since he arrived.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 16, 2010)

This            .


----------



## AzureJericho (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually guys, I think I might get a really good competetor for the new telegrams image. The guy responsible for the "Quaker" WB & "Akainu, the big red dog" is a good friend of mine and I just suggested the perfect pic idea to him in light of the new spoilers.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 16, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> This            .



This                 .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 16, 2010)

That                                .


----------



## Aldric (Feb 16, 2010)

The choice of the people


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 16, 2010)

Why does Ace look like a cross between an alien and a demon


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd say he looks like a cross between a demon and an elf .


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> Why does Ace look like a cross between an alien and a demon



I think is a reference from Dragonball when kid Goku kills King Piccollo


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Amekage (Feb 16, 2010)

^^^ THAT .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah , that is a very funny picture indeed . I love the expersion "Oda" has .


----------



## Seven Deadly Sins (Feb 16, 2010)

Amekage said:


> ^^^ THAT .



fuck that .


----------



## Aldric (Feb 16, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> I think is a reference from Dragonball when kid Goku kills King Piccollo



Obviously

Kids these days I swear


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 16, 2010)

That Dragon Ball pic was awesome. 

Just pick any one of those pics and let's change it. If you can't choose between them, then at least have an LOL ACE DIED collage.


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 16, 2010)

Seven Deadly Sins said:


> fuck that .




cant believe you're hating on such a great picture.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2010)

Change the pic you lazy mods god.


----------



## Twinsen (Feb 17, 2010)

Come on mods put Ace memorial, the quaker one has been there for ages.


----------



## slapdoll (Feb 17, 2010)

someone should cut the Quaker WB face in half!!!!!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Kobe (Feb 18, 2010)

THIS IS GOLD.

MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 18, 2010)

Who is responsible for this anyway ? Grrblt ?


----------



## Kizaru (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Feb 18, 2010)

this this this please change the damn quakerman and put this


----------



## valerian (Feb 18, 2010)

lol I forgot all about Oars.


----------



## Kooiman (Feb 20, 2010)

The Beast himself : AKAINU


----------



## NoroNoro (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow that picture of Akainu is incredible.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 21, 2010)

Found this on AP.


----------



## Teach (Feb 21, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Found this on AP.



Win                  .


----------



## valerian (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't get it.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Feb 21, 2010)

It should be this... a memorial to the Whitebeard pirates but in  style


----------



## FrostXian (Feb 21, 2010)

You do realize that it's best if someone contacts a mod for the change, right? We change the one in SL Telegrams pretty much weekly by doing that. Posting here and asking when it'll change doesn't do much when administration doesn't pay much attention here.


----------



## Countach (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2010)

Someone stick a marine cap on that.


----------



## Teach (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome          .


----------



## Amekage (Feb 22, 2010)

it needs to be WB made into 2-Face.


----------



## valerian (Feb 22, 2010)

That picture is basically saying "this is how you do it"


----------



## jamjamstyle (Feb 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Someone stick a marine cap on that.



I tried to make something out of it


----------



## DonquixoteDoflamingoLFC (Feb 24, 2010)

how about them?? 1 needs to be resized   ohh and btw thnx to the people hu created it


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 25, 2010)

Is the telegrams picture ever going to fucking change?


----------



## FrostXian (Mar 3, 2010)

Lance Vance said:


> Is the telegrams picture ever going to fucking change?



Not unless a mod is alerted to it, no. I love how no one is going to do that.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, this should be the new telegrams image.


----------



## Memos (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, definitely agree.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 3, 2010)

or this:


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 3, 2010)

Kobe said:


> or this:



This one is better.


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 3, 2010)

Okay, I just contacted a mod hopefully we'll see some change soon.


----------



## Libra (Mar 3, 2010)

Kobe said:


> or this:



I agree this one should be it.  This one is just way more interesting.


----------



## Pipe (Mar 3, 2010)

Kobe said:


> or this:



oh fuck so much win


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 3, 2010)

Kobe said:


> or this:



This please.


----------



## Memos (Mar 3, 2010)

Seems like a concensus and a good pic... finally.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, it's time to change it to that pic. It's fucking amazing.


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes that pic is awesome! Change to it please!


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 3, 2010)

Kobe said:


> or this:



That is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good. This should be the new image!


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2010)

And new image it is!


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, fucking finally.


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you whoever changed it.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm glad the picture I found while surfing on deviantart today got made new telegram picture 

Hell it was fucking about time  

*back to playing SC2*


----------



## Kizaru (Mar 3, 2010)

new picture is great.


----------



## Berry (Mar 3, 2010)

Kobe said:


> or this:



Who? & where?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 3, 2010)

awesome pic


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 4, 2010)

Amazing picture!


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 7, 2010)

Rehosted.

Why hasn't anyone posted this?


----------



## zan (Mar 7, 2010)

eh i kinda of wish it wasnt another WB one...


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 13, 2010)

This one is perfect because it symbolises the end of the arc and the sensus feeling towards WB. When a new arc starts we will find one that symbolises it as well.


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 23, 2010)

Needs more Shanks tbh.


----------



## Ender (Mar 23, 2010)

In celebration of the latest spoilers

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ender (Mar 23, 2010)

2 more 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## jamjamstyle (Mar 25, 2010)

I was more thinking about this one:


----------



## Twinsen (Mar 25, 2010)

We need one that shows Shanks manly leg hair!


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 25, 2010)

jamjamstyle said:


> I was more thinking about this one:



FUCKIn epic! i vote for this^


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Ender (Mar 26, 2010)

^VOTE!!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Mar 26, 2010)

What ? Using a picture from the manga itself ? Heresy !


----------



## AzureJericho (Mar 29, 2010)

This one please. Let the WB one have a bit more time first though.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Mar 29, 2010)

DonquixoteDoflamingoLFC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luffy vs Goku is extremely illogical, their levels of strength are COMEPLETELY different. Goku could pwn luffy, although i hate saying it...


----------



## Seker (Mar 29, 2010)

Next image:


----------



## Blinky (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Pipe (Apr 13, 2010)

if the new spoilers are truth


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Apr 20, 2010)

Eustass Kidd said:


> Luffy vs Goku is extremely illogical, their levels of strength are COMEPLETELY different. Goku could pwn luffy, although i hate saying it...



You are wrongz n00bz ! Luffy would sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pwn Goku believe it !


----------



## Flame Emperor (Apr 20, 2010)

Deer_Hunter_ said:


> You are wrongz n00bz ! Luffy would sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pwn Goku believe it !



If thats a joke... I Lol'd 

If you're serious...


----------



## zan (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Saiko (Apr 20, 2010)

or


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 20, 2010)

Please, let's use this pic!


----------



## foolish (Apr 20, 2010)

That pic is freakin' hilarious XXD rep'd you Saiko


----------



## Hustler (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Blinky (Apr 20, 2010)

Saiko said:


> or



The first one is gold .


----------



## Hustler (Apr 20, 2010)

I like the first one aswell even though Luffy looks pregnant


----------



## shit (May 1, 2010)

Well Saiko's awesome pic was passed over b/c mods be lazy.

CHANGE THE FUCKING PIC! WHITEBEARD'S BEEN DEAD FOR MONTHS! MOVE ON!!!!!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 1, 2010)

The first one seems nice though not realy high quality .

And yeah , CHANGE THE PICTURE . We had the Quaker image for the whole damn war and now this -_-


----------



## Magnificent (May 3, 2010)

The only way to ever hope that the pic changes here is PMing the mod about it. Posting images here and waiting for the egg to hatch won't cut it. I say PM FitzChivalry and ask him to use Saiko's first pic. Who gonna do it?


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 4, 2010)

I liked that pic and asked around a month ago if that Whitebeard pic could come down for something else. They weren't keen on the idea, then, for it was believed that none of the suggestions presented were good enough to qualify. But this Telegrams pic is almost as old as Edward Newgate himself, I agree. I've PMed the pic directly to the other Moderators of this section and asked their opinions. I can get back to you then.

And hey look, if you want these pics to come down and bring variety back here, I'd recommend that some of the people that visit this subsection more frequently start getting creative like they do over in the Bleach telegrams. It doesn't have to be Rembrandt, but something parodying recent manga events using simple ol' paint. It costs nobody anything to just throw something together. It could be fun, and end up being genius. Think of your rep, man.


----------



## Fernball (May 4, 2010)

Soul Society Telegrams have the right idea. Like this week just for lulz you can put a pic of a tombstone of Luffy dying as a kid.

Or Even for Sapo: There can be a Tombstone wall of names(like the The Vietnam Veterans Memorial Wall) titled "Mugiwara Flashback Characters Memorial Wall" and have Luffy eching Sapo's name into it on bottom. Possibly after Ace's newly added name making the funny crying face.

I would put one up, but i lack photoshop skills.


----------



## Magnificent (May 7, 2010)

I still see the same picture up there 
Fitz, what the hell


----------



## Flame Emperor (May 7, 2010)

Gaidou said:


> I still see the same picture up there
> Fitz, what the hell



I agree. Whennnn??


----------



## Robin (May 7, 2010)

Er this is kinda silly


----------



## Flame Emperor (May 7, 2010)

Nico Robin said:


> Er this is kinda silly



No no no no no no no no no. 

....

...No.


----------



## shit (May 8, 2010)

I present to you


----------



## Blinky (May 8, 2010)

Eustass Kidd said:


> No no no no no no no no no.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...No.



You do better .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 12, 2010)

-Looks at the telegrams-


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 12, 2010)

The Saiko suggestion of Law's House treating Patient of the Week's Luffy is the clear frontrunner.  Trying to see what the other Moderator thinks of it, but two of the three like it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 12, 2010)

I was fine to have this tombstone thing until the end of the arc , but we're almost three chapters in the next and it is rather.....out of place to say the least .

I hope we go for that one to


----------



## Memos (May 12, 2010)

It would be real nice and get others on board if the pic is a little more... current. And, as bad as this sounds, the quality overall of the suggestions haven't been great which doesn't work in favour of it being put up.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 12, 2010)

Not like the Luffy , Mr, 3 and Buggy pic was exactly high art .


----------



## Memos (May 12, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Not like the Luffy , Mr, 3 and Buggy pic was exactly high art .



That pic was excellent. It was perfect for the arc and was pretty funny/well drawn.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 12, 2010)

Nyeeh , I had a problem with it's sketchiness but whatever . Also didn't realy like the Quaker image .


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

shit said:


> I present to you



Definitely this one.


----------



## Memos (May 12, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Nyeeh , I had a problem with it's sketchiness but whatever . Also didn't realy like the Quaker image .



But can you see why they were so appropriate for the events of the manga for when they went up?


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 12, 2010)

Society Telegrams is doin it rite. So right, in fact, they get something up once every other week. Maybe it's a combination of the perceived lack of quality selections and Moderators just being too slow to capitalize on things, but Whitebeard has been dead for quite a few months. That Luffy/Ace one isn't bad. Somebody could try playing around with that message written in chalk.


----------



## shit (May 12, 2010)

It took 1000% of my photoshop skills to get that far. I've no idea how to start editing the chalk message, but if someone does then it could go from lol to zomg.


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2010)

That Ace/Luffy pic is fine. Dadan is their foster mother after all so it kinda makes sense.


----------



## Berserk (May 12, 2010)

Definitely the Luffy/Ace chalk one.


----------



## shit (May 17, 2010)

mods, y u player hate my pic?


----------



## Solon Solute (May 17, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Society Telegrams is doin it rite. So right, in fact, they get something up once every other week. Maybe it's a combination of the perceived lack of quality selections and Moderators just being too slow to capitalize on things, but Whitebeard has been dead for quite a few months. That Luffy/Ace one isn't bad. Somebody could try playing around with that message written in chalk.



QFT              .


----------



## Canute87 (May 17, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Society Telegrams is doin it rite. So right, in fact, they get something up once every other week. Maybe it's a combination of the perceived lack of quality selections and Moderators just being too slow to capitalize on things, but Whitebeard has been dead for quite a few months. That Luffy/Ace one isn't bad. Somebody could try playing around with that message written in chalk.



Who does the SL pictures?


----------



## Sharinganfreak (May 17, 2010)

*The lost boys*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## Sharinganfreak (May 17, 2010)

I know im the best!!


----------



## shit (May 17, 2010)

ugh that shit's so awful


----------



## Saiko (May 18, 2010)

shit said:


> ugh that shit's so awful



Here is the next awful one..


*Spoiler*: __ 









Uneventful Chapters are uneventful :/


----------



## Solon Solute (May 18, 2010)

Nah, that one's actually okay.


----------



## Marlo21 (May 18, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Here is the next awful one..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Brilliant. Definitely make it the new telegrams image.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (May 18, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Here is the next awful one..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



that one is excellent


----------



## shit (May 18, 2010)

if we go this whole arc with the whitebeard tombstone still up, I'm handing out negs to mods


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 19, 2010)

I'll lobby for one of these new pics after I get some sleep. This ancient WB image has got to go down.


Canute87 said:


> Who does the SL pictures?



Bunch of members just messing around and contributing, I would think.


----------



## Wrath (May 19, 2010)

Next image should be a bloody-fisted Garp standing over the corpses of children.


----------



## shit (May 19, 2010)




----------



## FitzChivalry (May 21, 2010)

Good shit, shit. Lobbying for this one. Give it 'til the end of the day.


----------



## Cochise (May 21, 2010)

I'm not going to lie, the current suggestions just aren't that good.

My idea, wait.

Not long, just long enough for the current mini-arc to end and for us to see what the next arc is going to be like. I'd rather have a Strawhat renunion pic than some pic of Garp or Sabo.


----------



## shit (May 21, 2010)

Cochise said:


> I'm not going to lie, the current suggestions just aren't that good.
> 
> My idea, wait.
> 
> Not long, just long enough for the current mini-arc to end and for us to see what the next arc is going to be like. I'd rather have a Strawhat renunion pic than some pic of Garp or Sabo.



y'know, the next pic doesn't have to stay up for months and months like this one
it could be changed.... consistently?


----------



## Magnificent (May 21, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> I'll lobby for one of these new pics after I get some sleep. This ancient WB image has got to go down.
> 
> 
> Bunch of members just messing around and contributing, I would think.



Thing is, there are contributions in here. It is just that the fat ass responsible of changing it never gives a shit. Hope you deliver my message to him/her/them.


----------



## shit (May 22, 2010)

It seems to me that the issue is the mods don't have control over the pic and have to lobby admins for change? This is natural since mods don't have the power to adjust the code for the forums, but there's an easy way to get around that. What SHOULD happen is the version of the tele pic should be on Fitz or some contiencious mod's photobucket, and then they can delete the old pic and upload a new one with the same name, thus changing the pic easily whenever it's appropriate.

Give us the nod, Fitz, and we'll petition and stuff.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 23, 2010)

Yes, standing at the highest vantage point are the Admins, to whom we must defer when something above our pay grade presents itself (we don't get paid anything, oddly enough). Still waiting on one of them to review request for the picture. From what I understand, they're all really busy, currently, so have not been able to find the time to get around to my request. I wouldn't petition them or anything just yet, though the enthusiasm and sentiment is appreciated.

*EDIT*

Oh, and it's up! Better effect that I'd imagined. It's like Garp is welcoming everyone all cordially before allowing us a brief glimpse into the world of his ass kicking.


----------



## Solon Solute (May 23, 2010)

Jesus. Finally.


----------



## shit (May 23, 2010)

lawl!

score

I'm gonna feel bad if it stays up too long like the last one tho.


----------



## Blinky (May 24, 2010)

pretty good .


----------



## Magnificent (May 24, 2010)

God, finally **


----------



## Cochise (May 25, 2010)

I can't wait till this arc is over.


----------



## zan (May 25, 2010)

yea we need to put up a rule  you have to change it every month...


----------



## Pipe (May 25, 2010)

excellent the image was changed


----------



## Xan_Aloufin (May 26, 2010)

damn... thats the perfect telegram Image... Garp says hi to everyone and then owns some children who all shall be epic in the future 

wouldn't mind if it stays for some time =)


----------



## BossofBosses (May 26, 2010)

It was easier passing the Health Care bill than changing the telegram image lol. It's a great one though I do wish the image of Garp whooping  the kids ass was just a second longer.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 26, 2010)

Shameless self-promotion (for whenever we get out of this arc).


----------



## BossofBosses (Jun 7, 2010)

Did someone slow down the image? Looks just how I wanted it, just right very mesmerizing.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2010)

dear heavenly oda,
please give us the creativity and non-lameness needed to keep these pics changing with each arc
praise be to thee
amenz


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought of a good one for last chapter, but I guess it's too late now


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2010)

it's never too late
pose tit


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2010)

I haven't made one, I suck at editing.  

Here's what I had at mind.



Stick one of the Tenryuubito's faces on the Shark and Sabo somewhere above it.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2010)

pick out a good stock panel where sabo looks like he's swimming like that, and I can make it happen


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2010)

Not sure if I'll be able to find that


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2010)

it's a pity
I was already loling over that fat tenryu Luffy punched out being Jaws


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2010)

with his big snot drip


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2010)

Just look for a pic of Sabo smiling and stick it on the body and edit her tits out as well.


----------



## shit (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd feel way too creepy doing that


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 7, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Yes, standing at the highest vantage point are the Admins, to whom we must defer when something above our pay grade presents itself (we don't get paid anything, oddly enough). Still waiting on one of them to review request for the picture. From what I understand, they're all really busy, currently, so have not been able to find the time to get around to my request. I wouldn't petition them or anything just yet, though the enthusiasm and sentiment is appreciated.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Oh, and it's up! Better effect that I'd imagined. It's like Garp is welcoming everyone all cordially before allowing us a brief glimpse into the world of his ass kicking.



How does the bleach image change so consistently then? or is it just that they are more into it?


----------



## gabies (Jun 8, 2010)

Philip.J.Fry said:


> How does the bleach image change so consistently then? or is it just that they are more into it?



because the bleach section has the funniest members, who are also good at photoshopping, so therefor we get more lulz for our telegrams.


here in OL.....you get the idea


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2010)

Gabies said:


> because the bleach section has the funniest members, who are also good at photoshopping, so therefor we get more lulz for our telegrams.
> 
> 
> here in OL.....you get the idea



oh so SL is where you come from, eh?
then get out


----------



## gabies (Jun 8, 2010)

shit said:


> oh so SL is where you come from, eh?
> then get out



but i like one piece 

this place just needs more lulz


----------



## abcd (Jun 8, 2010)

Gabies said:


> because the bleach section has the funniest members, who are also good at photoshopping, so therefor we get more lulz for our telegrams.
> 
> 
> here in OL.....you get the idea



U could say bleach is the manga where u get lots of unintended humour


----------



## shit (Jun 8, 2010)

Gabies said:


> but i like one piece
> 
> this place just needs more lulz



then bring some :33


----------



## Goobhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

The lulz are already here.

Trust me.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 8, 2010)

Eh this section and the naruto section have irritating telegrams. I wasn't talking about the quality of the telegrams, I'm just asking why it is such a big problem to change the image here weekly or every other week. This one up right now has to be the most irritating image i've ever seen.


I spent a total of 5 seconds on this and could have made it better but i think it is pretty funny, if not, then whatever. 



or 



If someone can think of something funny to put instead of turtles It would be hilarious


----------



## Goobhunter (Jun 8, 2010)

^ whatever.


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 8, 2010)

Starhunter said:


> ^ whatever.



I'd rather look at that all day then the one that is up right now


----------



## Saiko (Jun 8, 2010)

Philip.J.Fry said:


> I'd rather look at that all day then the one that is up right now



You are the only one.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jun 8, 2010)

...

IS THERE NO HOPE?!


----------



## abcd (Jun 8, 2010)

Ask the magician


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Jun 8, 2010)

Saiko said:


> You are the only one.



I wouldn't mind a still image of garp smashing them, the constant flickering is irritating as hell



Who is the magician btw?

Someone post an image to replace the current one!


----------



## Green Poncho (Jun 9, 2010)

Philip.J.Fry said:


> I wouldn't mind a still image of garp smashing them, the constant flickering is irritating as hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The magician is very well done Rule 63. Would like more if possible.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 10, 2010)

at the current one. Peculiarly, I like it!

...wait a minute


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 10, 2010)

Current image


----------



## shit (Jun 10, 2010)

excellent .


----------



## Nami (Jun 11, 2010)

Perfect.


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2010)

This would of been better if there were a chapter next week


----------



## Fernball (Jun 11, 2010)

Simple, but effective.

I approve.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 11, 2010)

Love the new image.


----------



## Twinsen (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh crap, I just read the last chapter of FMA and now I came here only to remember there's no chapter next week! Life is harsh.


----------



## Dynamic (Jun 12, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> Oh crap, I just read the last chapter of FMA and now I came here only to remember there's no chapter next week! Life is harsh.



It's as if Good Manga is slowly being taken away from us.

Also, love the image. Pretty much a photo of me when i found out there was no chapter


----------



## shit (Jun 12, 2010)

Luffy pulls a good franky face


----------



## Deviate (Jun 14, 2010)

Perfect image


----------



## shit (Jun 14, 2010)

Whoever had Wild Words font to use on that img needs to send me it.


----------



## BossofBosses (Jun 16, 2010)

This one wasn't even suggested, I wonder how it found it's way to be the image. We will need to come up with a new one soon though.


----------



## shit (Jun 16, 2010)

someone find a happy face luffy saying "One Piece Next Week!"


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 16, 2010)

Or better yet, if no better ideas come up, just change the text, where he screaming, "There's One Piece Next Week! I'm so happy!" And make those tears of joy. Genius.


----------



## Nami (Jun 17, 2010)

^


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 17, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Or better yet, if no better ideas come up, just change the text, where he screaming, "There's One Piece Next Week! I'm so happy!" And make those tears of joy. Genius.





Maka Albarn said:


> ^



Nah, recycling doesn't flow with me for some reason. Gotta be something else. But it feels like I'm asking too much considering that recycling is something better than having the same Quaker picture up for months.


----------



## shit (Jun 17, 2010)

Maka Albarn said:


> ^



I think it's brilliant.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 17, 2010)

^ Me too. That guy who thought of that on a mere whim is both genius and a visionary. 


Turquoise said:


> Nah, recycling doesn't flow with me for some reason. Gotta be something else. But it feels like I'm asking too much considering that recycling is something better than having the same Quaker picture up for months.



If no one comes up with anything better, than I'm afraid we'll be stuck with this.  You're right, though, recycling is better than keeping up the same ol' pic. Especially when it's wrong and outdated already.


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2010)

Maka Albarn said:


> ^



I like this.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2010)

Maka Albarn said:


> ^



Very appropriate.


----------



## Memos (Jun 17, 2010)

Make it so, number 2... and 3.

(fitz is number 3)


----------



## KizaruTaicho (Jun 17, 2010)

reps all around


----------



## shit (Jun 17, 2010)

lol       null


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 18, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Make it so, number 2... and 3.
> 
> (fitz is number 3)



WTF, what kind of ass backwards world are you living in where the guy who comes up with the idea is number three? How did you ever get be a Moderator?


----------



## shit (Jun 18, 2010)

Personally I'd rather be number 2. Something about it just sounds right for me.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 25, 2010)

Now this picture has to change. The break is over and we got our chapter.

Unfortunately, I'm out of ideas, so I'm in no contribution to this thread except nagging.


----------



## valerian (Jun 25, 2010)

Sabo is Zoro


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 25, 2010)

Okay, I've got an idea, but I lack photoshop qualities.



Could someone redo this with Dragon and Sabo?


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 25, 2010)

Turquoise said:


> Okay, I've got an idea, but I lack photoshop qualities.
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone redo this with Dragon and Sabo?



LMFAOO haha this with dragon and sabo would be epic


----------



## mangakagirl (Jun 26, 2010)

Turquoise said:


> Okay, I've got an idea, but I lack photoshop qualities.
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone redo this with Dragon and Sabo?




ok here you go,



 this is was an awesome idea  , i had to flip horizontally the pic cuz i wanted to show dragon's tattoo.


----------



## BossofBosses (Jun 26, 2010)

mangakagirl said:


> ok here you go,
> 
> 
> 
> this is was an awesome idea  , i had to flip horizontally the pic cuz i wanted to show dragon's tattoo.



Epicccc. This is Bleach Section good lol.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 27, 2010)

mangakagirl said:


> ok here you go,
> 
> 
> 
> this is was an awesome idea  , i had to flip horizontally the pic cuz i wanted to show dragon's tattoo.



THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS FITZCHIVALRY OR MEMOS OR SH4L PLEASE MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 27, 2010)

mangakagirl said:


> ok here you go,
> 
> 
> 
> this is was an awesome idea  , i had to flip horizontally the pic cuz i wanted to show dragon's tattoo.



 This is win.


----------



## Muah (Jun 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 









badly done by me


----------



## valerian (Jun 27, 2010)

What the fuck Muah.


----------



## shit (Jun 27, 2010)

mangakagirl said:


> ok here you go,
> 
> 
> 
> this is was an awesome idea  , i had to flip horizontally the pic cuz i wanted to show dragon's tattoo.



I approve.


----------



## Muah (Jun 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> What the fuck Muah.



Read right to left


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 27, 2010)

Now, let's notify the mods. Who's gonna do it?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 28, 2010)

mangakagirl said:


> ok here you go,
> 
> 
> 
> this is was an awesome idea  , i had to flip horizontally the pic cuz i wanted to show dragon's tattoo.


This picture makes no sense, how is Dragon like House?


----------



## Jay. (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh my fawking god the sabo and dragon one


----------



## Marlo21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Mods are to slow to capatalize on the Sabo and Dragon thing thats happening.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 28, 2010)

Bleach has the Best telegram images


----------



## zan (Jun 28, 2010)

dragon isnt a doctor..it should be iva..


----------



## zan (Jun 28, 2010)

why is superman stopping a train wreck..in bleach......oh i c...


----------



## Rindfleisch (Jun 29, 2010)

i also gave it a try. Poorly made...but its about the idea. If someone likes the idea he can make a better version.


----------



## valerian (Jun 29, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> why is superman stopping a train wreck..in bleach......oh i c...



 **


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 30, 2010)

The hell? This hasn't changed yet? OK I'm PMing the mods now.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 30, 2010)

Rindfleisch said:


> i also gave it a try. Poorly made...but its about the idea. If someone likes the idea he can make a better version.



Oh I SO want this to be the next image.


----------



## Tekkon Kinkreet (Jun 30, 2010)

Id say the tribute to WB and ACE image.. only fitting.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 30, 2010)

mangakagirl said:


> ok here you go,
> 
> 
> 
> this is was an awesome idea  , i had to flip horizontally the pic cuz i wanted to show dragon's tattoo.



The head superimposed on House's body should definitely be someone with medical skills on Dragon's crew, like, say, Ivankov. Put that gigantic ol' drag queen head on House, and the results should be way better.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 30, 2010)

mangakagirl said:


> ok here you go,
> 
> 
> 
> this is was an awesome idea  , i had to flip horizontally the pic cuz i wanted to show dragon's tattoo.





Rindfleisch said:


> i also gave it a try. Poorly made...but its about the idea. If someone likes the idea he can make a better version.


oh shit!


----------



## Magnet (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 30, 2010)

^ ...I see. What of it? We don't just take manga panels and make them Telegrams images, completely unchanged.


----------



## zan (Jun 30, 2010)

he can say i still have my weekly one piece ...... Ot i still have naruto lol...


----------



## valerian (Jun 30, 2010)

Rindfleisch said:


> i also gave it a try. Poorly made...but its about the idea. If someone likes the idea he can make a better version.



I like this, but the quality is absolutely terrible. 

Someone should try and fix it up.


----------



## Rasendori (Jun 30, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I like this, but the quality is absolutely terrible.
> 
> Someone should try and fix it up.



definitley agreed


----------



## shit (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 30, 2010)

^ I vote for this one


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 1, 2010)

I vote for shit's gif cuz it made me giggle.


----------



## valerian (Jul 1, 2010)

Shit's gif for the new telegrams pic.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 1, 2010)

Welp, I had an edit in mind but this is a 1000x better. I vote this too.


----------



## Memos (Jul 1, 2010)

I do like that gif.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 1, 2010)

I suport this                  .


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 1, 2010)

Let's make this happen! I approve.


----------



## mangakagirl (Jul 1, 2010)

hillarious gif XD!!! hahaha!!!! i am so saving this, lol


----------



## BossofBosses (Jul 1, 2010)

Man that image is pure unadulterated win.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 1, 2010)

This may be the win OP Telegrams pic of the year. Then again, Whitebeard's pic dominated the spot and refused to budge, leaving few candidates to vote on. Good shit, shit.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 2, 2010)

Originally I wanted the SH spread to be the telegrams pic, but man this is way and I mean waaaaaaaaaaay better.


----------



## shit (Jul 2, 2010)

lol thanks guys


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Jul 2, 2010)

I love the new image? It's so awesome


----------



## left4lol (Jul 2, 2010)

As Brazil just lost in WC. This should be the telegram image.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 2, 2010)

Telegram image is just wow.


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 3, 2010)

Good lord that picture made me laugh hard. Bravo to who ever thought of it.


----------



## [ empty slot ] (Jul 3, 2010)

SAHAHAHAHA STAY IN SCHOOL!! JAAJJA U SEE THAT? AHAHA ITS FUNNY CUZ.. LUFFY IS COUNTING WITH HIS FINGERS! HAHAHA!! 
...............................

i dont know why people think the current telegrams image is funny ... looks like a 12 year old kid joke to me.. its just dumb... its the first time i dont like a telegrams image.. the one with luffy and the nakamas would have been much better


----------



## Blaze (Jul 3, 2010)

I loled. Good choice.


----------



## Muah (Jul 3, 2010)

[ empty slot ];33574528 said:
			
		

> SAHAHAHAHA STAY IN SCHOOL!! JAAJJA U SEE THAT? AHAHA ITS FUNNY CUZ.. LUFFY IS COUNTING WITH HIS FINGERS! HAHAHA!!
> ...............................
> 
> i dont know why people think the current telegrams image is funny ... looks like a 12 year old kid joke to me.. its just dumb... its the first time i dont like a telegrams image.. the one with luffy and the nakamas would have been much better



It's funny because Luffy is completly illiterate.


----------



## Yamucha (Jul 3, 2010)

left4lol said:


> As Brazil just lost in WC. This should be the telegram image.


Meh. That is all.


----------



## shit (Jul 3, 2010)

[ empty slot ];33574528 said:
			
		

> SAHAHAHAHA STAY IN SCHOOL!! JAAJJA U SEE THAT? AHAHA ITS FUNNY CUZ.. LUFFY IS COUNTING WITH HIS FINGERS! HAHAHA!!
> ...............................
> 
> i dont know why people think the current telegrams image is funny ... looks like a 12 year old kid joke to me.. its just dumb... its the first time i dont like a telegrams image.. the one with luffy and the nakamas would have been much better



haters gonna hate


----------



## Volture (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## zan (Jul 3, 2010)

i dont mind  the one we have but i would of liked the one with the crew better... someone could of put something funny in it... like i still have my crew.....to rape...


----------



## BossofBosses (Jul 5, 2010)

This image can stay up here for several weeks and I'd have no problem. It's up there with the best we've had.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jul 9, 2010)

Now that some people think that Luffy is back in ID.

I know it's kind of lame but maybe someone likes it...


----------



## Blaze (Jul 9, 2010)

I can see the link now.


----------



## shit (Jul 9, 2010)

Most Wanted said:


> Now that some people think that Luffy is back in ID.
> 
> I know it's kind of lame but maybe someone likes it...



lol that's pretty funny


----------



## zan (Jul 9, 2010)

funny but no.


----------



## mangakagirl (Jul 10, 2010)

that was actually kinda cute, i lol'd.


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2010)

this should go up.


----------



## Lord Kain (Jul 15, 2010)

^ Yeah do it .


----------



## Berserk (Jul 15, 2010)

Another vote for jamjamstyle's image.


----------



## AzureJericho (Jul 15, 2010)

Definitely not mine, but here's my pick:


----------



## BossofBosses (Jul 15, 2010)

AzureJericho said:


> Definitely not mine, but here's my pick:



E.P.I.C.

So epic I had to give each letter it's own sentence.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 16, 2010)

This is franky's turn.


----------



## valerian (Jul 16, 2010)

The Franky pic


----------



## Memos (Jul 16, 2010)

That Franky pic is awesome


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 16, 2010)

AzureJericho said:


> Definitely not mine, but here's my pick:



Pretty cool.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2010)

I love the Franky one. That should be the one.


----------



## shit (Jul 16, 2010)

The Moria pic is great, but Franky takes it. Such a fantastic tribute.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 16, 2010)

AzureJericho said:


> Definitely not mine, but here's my pick:




Please do it.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Jul 16, 2010)

I vote for the Franky pic. 

It's SUPER!


----------



## Yamucha (Jul 16, 2010)

AzureJericho said:


> Definitely not mine, but here's my pick:


Endless approval :33


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 17, 2010)

Current pic is godly. Best pic in any of the telegrams. 

I also love that EPIC Franky pic. Damn, we're now suprassing the Society Telegrams in terms of epic pics.


----------



## BossofBosses (Jul 17, 2010)

Moving telegram pics are the best because you can look at them over and over again. They will always win.


----------



## zan (Jul 19, 2010)

haha i like the new one


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 19, 2010)

Who made the Franky pic?


----------



## BossofBosses (Jul 19, 2010)

I love the new one. I still think we should have kept the old one for a week more though. It was honestly the best telegrams image we have EVER had.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 19, 2010)

This new one is comeplete crap, please replace it ASAP, as I don't like having to adblock the telegrams image.


----------



## valerian (Jul 19, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> This new one is comeplete crap, please replace it ASAP, as I don't like having to adblock the telegrams image.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 19, 2010)

the new telegram image is awesome, is a good thing we are starting to have funny telegrams images


----------



## Yamucha (Jul 19, 2010)

If I may borrow the expression, PWNED!

Otherwise as I said, the new image is Epicness incarnate.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Yamucha said:


> If I may borrow the expression, PWNED!


Yes, indeed he was PWN'D before he even posted:



That's what adblocking is fools I dealt with it before he even re-posted it. 


Yamucha said:


> Otherwise as I said, the new image is Epicness incarnate.


Yes it is epic - epic fail just like Jotaro Kujo's post, I mean seriously I said I didn't like having to adblock it didn't I? Which means from the beginning it wouldn't work since it was adblocked. Reading is tech.


----------



## valerian (Jul 19, 2010)

You're blinded by it's awesomeness


----------



## XMURADX (Jul 19, 2010)

Awesome Franky pic!!!


----------



## Blaze (Jul 19, 2010)

^Nice set.


----------



## Lance Vance (Jul 19, 2010)

WHO MADE IT? DAMMIT


----------



## Yamucha (Jul 19, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Yes, indeed he was PWN'D before he even posted:
> 
> That's what adblocking is fools I dealt with it before he even re-posted it.
> 
> Yes it is epic - epic fail just like Jotaro Kujo's post, I mean seriously I said I didn't like having to adblock it didn't I? Which means from the beginning it wouldn't work since it was adblocked. Reading is tech.


You don't have to actually see it to be PWNED. And everyone is saying that image is epic. I'm sorry that you can't see it, but its your loss.



Lance Vance said:


> WHO MADE IT? DAMMIT


The OP said he didn't know.


----------



## Twinsen (Jul 20, 2010)

Epic image is epic


----------



## BVB (Jul 20, 2010)

"deal with it" - classic.


----------



## Franky (Jul 20, 2010)

Blaze said:


> ^Nice set.



I made it biatch


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 20, 2010)

Good image, much better than previous one.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 21, 2010)

Pretty epic.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Jul 22, 2010)

I love it


----------



## Rasendori (Jul 23, 2010)

so in case anyone is tired of the epicness that is the Franky...


----------



## Fableized (Jul 24, 2010)

Rasendori1991 said:


> so in case anyone is tired of the epicness that is the Franky...



this. unreal.


----------



## Yamucha (Jul 24, 2010)

Rasendori1991 said:


> so in case anyone is tired of the epicness that is the Franky...


Needs more Buggy and less Moria  Buggy looks like a child rapist like this XD


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 26, 2010)

Buggy for Shichibukai!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 26, 2010)

Rasendori1991 said:


> so in case anyone is tired of the epicness that is the Franky...



If Buggy gets a Shichibukai invitation next chapter, and nothing better comes about, this will be the new Telegrams pic.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 29, 2010)

I've got your something better!


----------



## valerian (Jul 29, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> If Buggy gets a Shichibukai invitation next chapter, and nothing better comes about, this will be the new Telegrams pic.



Guess what: 



Enclave said:


> I've got your something better!


----------



## Yamucha (Jul 29, 2010)

Enclave said:


> I've got your something better!


+1. Franky is the fukken terminator. Best panel this chapter.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 29, 2010)

damnit.. franky's always full of win


----------



## zan (Aug 2, 2010)

i want franky...


----------



## David (Aug 3, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> If Buggy gets a Shichibukai invitation next chapter, and nothing better comes about, this will be the new Telegrams pic.



It's not the "next chapter" from the time you posting this, but the spoilers... :ho.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 4, 2010)

Does the telegrams image take gifs?


----------



## Memos (Aug 4, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> Does the telegrams image take gifs?



Only very small file sizes.


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 4, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> It's not the "next chapter" from the time you posting this, but the spoilers... :ho.



Fake spoilers.

Spoilers that have been accepted as fake for almost 24 hours now.


----------



## jamjamstyle (Aug 4, 2010)

It's the era of the rookies so why not this one?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 4, 2010)

If somone cut Bonney's head Yes.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 4, 2010)

missing luffy and zoro..


----------



## Soca (Aug 4, 2010)

jamjamstyle said:


> It's the era of the rookies so why not this one?



lol capone looks so outta place


----------



## valerian (Aug 4, 2010)

jamjamstyle said:


> It's the era of the rookies so why not this one?



You got a larger version of that Pic?


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 5, 2010)

lol i love that telegram gif.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 7, 2010)

Bonney looks manly on that pic.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 7, 2010)

Can the next TG image be an alternate of the Franky one? 
Just have it be like, "no chapter this week," then bam, down come the glasses, accompanied by Deal With It.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 7, 2010)

We can put sth - BBxBonney..


----------



## shit (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Tony Stark (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice one shit.

Or we could make something like this:
Since some people think that the Elder Stars need Bonneys DF Abitlity to get younger


Yeah it's a bit lame, but I said something like this.


----------



## zan (Aug 15, 2010)

jamjamstyle said:


> It's the era of the rookies so why not this one?



luffy and zoro isnt there....


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 15, 2010)

If Moria decides to get stronger;


----------



## zan (Aug 15, 2010)

lame.......................


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Aug 15, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> lame.......................





I like to think he will improve at least.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 16, 2010)

If there is a time skip, why not some good time skip fan art for a new telegrams image?


----------



## shit (Aug 16, 2010)

the timeskip is a lie


----------



## DeVision (Aug 16, 2010)

OMG.. someone ruined robin.. i didn't think that was possible..


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 16, 2010)

I think Sanji looks the worst.


----------



## Yamucha (Aug 22, 2010)

Maffy the Love Doctor said:


> If there is a time skip, why not some good time skip fan art for a new telegrams image?


----------



## Ender (Aug 24, 2010)

I support that one  I was gonna recommend it


----------



## Blaze (Aug 24, 2010)

-Ender- said:


> I support that one  I was gonna recommend it


 
Thanks, I'm glad someone liked it.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Aug 25, 2010)

tumbleweeds.


----------



## Corran (Aug 25, 2010)

Need the pic off Luffy's hat sitting by itself.


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Aug 25, 2010)

Corran said:


> Need the pic off Luffy's hat sitting by itself.



Seconded.


----------



## Richyy321 (Aug 25, 2010)

NEED A PIC OF luffy's hat 
zoro's sword nami's oranges ussops goggles sanji's cigarettes Choppers hat robin's boooks
franky's soda and brooks violen   four months without the strawhat crew i'll miss em


----------



## sadino (Aug 25, 2010)

But with some-guy-who-writes-godly-pirate-manga name instead.


----------



## Schwarzwald (Aug 26, 2010)

Corran said:


> Need the pic off Luffy's hat sitting by itself.



Run that with a Countdown clock and I think we're golden


----------



## Enclave (Aug 26, 2010)

sadino said:


> But with some-guy-who-writes-godly-pirate-manga name instead.



Screw having a Death Note picture in the One Piece Telegrams section.

I say stick to One Piece images.


----------



## Enclave (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that's more like it.  But it needs to be shrunk a bit to a more reasonable size.


----------



## Magnificent (Aug 26, 2010)

You can't reference another manga for the telegrams. Especially if you are disrespecting that mangaka.


----------



## shit (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Enclave (Aug 26, 2010)

Turquoise said:


> You can't reference another manga for the telegrams. Especially if you are disrespecting that mangaka.



That's a fair point.

But that just means we take that image which has now been nicely shrunk and reword it.


----------



## Corran (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm gonna make a couple versions of the hat thing when I get home.


----------



## Corran (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 26, 2010)

I think we should have a countdown timer here until the new chapter will be released.


----------



## Richyy321 (Aug 26, 2010)

this this OMGGG THISSS IS PERFECT 

see in two years  
just by reading it and seeing the hat i got a blast of nostalgiaa and epicness to come its beautiful
someone pleeeease make this the telegram imagge
luffy's HAAT and the vivre carrd

ANYONE NOTICE YOU CAN SEE THE THREE SLASHES FROM WHEN BUGGY STABBED THE HAT


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 26, 2010)

Can we have a countdown clock pluz?!


----------



## valerian (Aug 26, 2010)

This should be the new telegrams pic.


----------



## sadino (Aug 26, 2010)

Countdown with hat seems amazing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 27, 2010)

Richyy321 said:


> this this OMGGG THISSS IS PERFECT
> 
> see in two years
> just by reading it and seeing the hat i got a blast of nostalgiaa and epicness to come its beautiful
> ...



I also like it as such i wish to request that it is telegram image.


----------



## DeIdeal (Aug 28, 2010)

Please, use the hat : /


----------



## Memos (Aug 28, 2010)

DeIdeal said:


> Please, use the hat : /



I requested it yesterday. Just need to wait for an admin to put it up.


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2010)

Easily this.


----------



## Yamucha (Aug 28, 2010)

I submit this:


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry Yamucha, the hat already outdid any hope of any other picture being posted a while ago.


----------



## valerian (Aug 29, 2010)

Pic for when the SH's finally reunite.


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 29, 2010)

We should have the Back In September pic in a gif where after a while it changes to Franky's "Deal with it".


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 29, 2010)

Yamucha said:


> I submit this:



lol Why's Zoro rubbing his nipple?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 29, 2010)

Maffy the Love Doctor said:


> lol Why's Zoro rubbing his nipple?



the bigger question is: what's with nami's butt


----------



## Yamucha (Aug 29, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Sorry Yamucha, the hat already outdid any hope of any other picture being posted a while ago.


Yeah, I know. I just though it would throw it out there 

Could someone make an image with Franky (current one) saying One Piece is back 30th September, Deal with it.


----------



## Richyy321 (Aug 29, 2010)

can we use this i think its better then the september 30th one
it has more nostalgia


----------



## Flame Emperor (Aug 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Pic for when the SH's finally reunite.



I vote for this.


----------



## Arlong (Aug 30, 2010)

my 2 cents:


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Aug 31, 2010)

There a way to see all the old telegram images?


----------



## Richyy321 (Sep 1, 2010)

Arlong said:


> my 2 cents:



 
nice work man


----------



## Sotei (Sep 1, 2010)

Is the hat up already? Cause I can't see any image at the moment.


----------



## Teach (Sep 1, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Pic for when the SH's finally reunite.



ultragay                 .


----------



## valerian (Sep 1, 2010)

BAWWWWWWW~


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 1, 2010)

Arlong said:


> my 2 cents:



nice, this should be it


----------



## Corran (Sep 3, 2010)

Sotei said:


> Is the hat up already? Cause I can't see any image at the moment.



I can't see anything either.


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2010)

It was supposed to be up but I think there was a mistake. It should be up soon.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 3, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> We should have the Back In September pic in a gif where after a while it changes to Franky's "Deal with it".



That would be pretty freaking hilarious, I hate how I can do nothing about it though.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 6, 2010)

soo.. is a telegram just not going to be posted for this break?


----------



## Burrid (Sep 6, 2010)

Telegram picture going on a break for 4 weeks.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Crocodile's birthday 5th september.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 10, 2010)

at Mihawk sitting on Dolflamingo.


----------



## Grape (Sep 25, 2010)

should be just a image that says... *7D 4W*


----------



## Yamucha (Sep 25, 2010)

Doesn't have much to do with the current OP stuff (well, what does), but I had a laugh


----------



## meyenburg (Sep 30, 2010)

that is fking awesome! :rofl


----------



## cloudsymph (Sep 30, 2010)

Yamucha said:


> Doesn't have much to do with the current OP stuff (well, what does), but I had a laugh



wants this one.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 30, 2010)

Never Forget
Still love the Jimbotoro tho.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 30, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> Never Forget


Never remember


----------



## Eternity (Sep 30, 2010)

This should be the next telegram pic.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 30, 2010)

the whole phony strawhat crew colored and grouped together would be awesome and legendary. but maybe better panels come next week so should it wait?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 30, 2010)

Sanji's personal hell is never going to end.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Sanji's personal hell is never going to end.





This is perfect after resizing it to fit the telegrams image.


----------



## Memos (Sep 30, 2010)

I like this one. Very fitting.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Sanji's personal hell is never going to end.



Resize it and we have an obvious winner here.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 30, 2010)

Turquoise said:


> This is perfect after resizing it to fit the telegrams image.





ElementalShinobi said:


> Resize it and we have an obvious winner here.





This okay?


----------



## Stringer (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh, classy... makes perfect sense, good choice. This one should make the cut.


----------



## Magnificent (Sep 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> This okay?



Splendid                                              .


----------



## Punpun (Sep 30, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> I like this one. Very fitting.



Yay. This one fits the most.


----------



## Do ya (Sep 30, 2010)

Someone could make one with the Franky only change the text to "Dealt with it"


----------



## Black Mirror (Sep 30, 2010)

Turquoise said:


> Splendid                                              .



absolutely.

this is so going to happen XD most likely without fake robin. dammit can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## Richyy321 (Sep 30, 2010)

i vote the pic of the crew or if its to big luffy putting on his hat


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 30, 2010)

This one seems appropriate.


----------



## mangakagirl (Sep 30, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> the whole phony strawhat crew colored and grouped together would be awesome and legendary. but maybe better panels come next week so should it wait?



Is this what you mean?


i posted it yesterday in the ch 598 prediction too  
but i think is too big for a telegram pic, and there is no way i am coloring it XD


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 30, 2010)

Poor Sanji, though I'd vote for this.


----------



## Hana (Oct 1, 2010)

Greatest shaving ad of all time....ALL TIME!


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 1, 2010)

mangakagirl said:


> Is this what you mean?
> 
> 
> i posted it yesterday in the ch 598 prediction too
> but i think is too big for a telegram pic, and there is no way i am coloring it XD



fucking this.

just make it smaller and it's great to go.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 1, 2010)

mangakagirl said:


> Is this what you mean?



I approved this.


----------



## zan (Oct 1, 2010)

let wait for next week to put one up..I dont want to see the fake sh pirates for a month if they only going to be in 2  or 3 chapters.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 1, 2010)

Hana said:


> Greatest shaving ad of all time....ALL TIME!





Zoro need one in his mouth though


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 1, 2010)

mangakagirl said:


> Is this what you mean?



Please this.


----------



## Arlong (Oct 1, 2010)

mangakagirl said:


> Is this what you mean?
> 
> 
> i posted it yesterday in the ch 598 prediction too
> but i think is too big for a telegram pic, and there is no way i am coloring it XD



this is totally hilarious!!


----------



## mangakagirl (Oct 1, 2010)

ok,  here is a smaller version


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 1, 2010)

I approve. ^


----------



## Arcanis (Oct 2, 2010)

Why not this, I think it's perfect. Even the right size:




It's someone's sig here, I forget who.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Oct 2, 2010)

Arcanis said:


> Why not this, I think it's perfect. Even the right size:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one for sure.


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Arcanis said:


> Why not this, I think it's perfect. Even the right size:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How things were first, how they turned after.

I approve.


----------



## Pipe (Oct 2, 2010)

mangakagirl said:


> ok,  here is a smaller version



this please


----------



## Wade (Oct 2, 2010)

yeah definitely.


----------



## Berserk (Oct 2, 2010)

WTF is the SL Telegrams pic doing on here?


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2010)

Lolllllll


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 2, 2010)

Current image seems fitting.


----------



## Berserk (Oct 2, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> Current image seems fitting.



Lol, I suppose.


----------



## zan (Oct 2, 2010)

who the fuck is yammy?


----------



## Enclave (Oct 2, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> who the fuck is yammy?



Some fail Bleach character who's become a total joke, actually, he's always been a joke in the Bleach community.

That said, we need a One Piece image, not some stupid Bleach image.


----------



## Rondainme (Oct 2, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> who the fuck is yammy?



Tite Kubo's best original character.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Oct 2, 2010)

My sig seemed much more appropriate


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 2, 2010)

Why the hell do we have a Bleach telegrams image in the One Piece section?


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

What the hell... 

Bleach should not be there.


----------



## bah21 (Oct 2, 2010)

The funny thing is, the Bleach telegrams pic hasn't even changed to that yet. Joke by the mods, or did one make an error and switch the wrong section?


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 2, 2010)

Did anyone even vote for that image?


----------



## valerian (Oct 2, 2010)

This please.


----------



## Ultra (Oct 2, 2010)

MEMOS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jade (Oct 2, 2010)

Yammy


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 2, 2010)

mods be trolling

i suspect memos


----------



## Taurus Versant (Oct 2, 2010)

memos ilu you dirty ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 2, 2010)

fuck the person who put that image up making me remember that sad episode


----------



## JimmyVegas (Oct 2, 2010)

see memos this is why they killed you in the mafia game


----------



## corsair (Oct 2, 2010)

Yammy?


----------



## dandyman (Oct 2, 2010)

So Knights took over One Piece Telegrams too? Easier than I thought.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice picture


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 2, 2010)

Memos.

Trolling the forums since day one.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Oct 2, 2010)

Blasphemy!


----------



## fakund1to (Oct 2, 2010)

that is not cool at all


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 3, 2010)

Yammy?

10char


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 3, 2010)

If he's so godly why did he get pwned offpanel? Hell, even Zomarri put up more of a fight...


----------



## Chou (Oct 3, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted but it's the only option for the next telegrams image.


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Oct 3, 2010)

This telegram image sucks, I don't get it


----------



## Sito (Oct 3, 2010)

Claire Farron said:


> This telegram image sucks, I don't get it



Its from bleach, after yammy was defeated, his dog waited for him i guess and in 'futurama' the dog behind him waited for fry to come back but he didn't and then his face is white becuase yammys dog had a white skull, so yea. 

But its bleach relate not OP related so errrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Oct 3, 2010)

It's a bit of a stretch, but it works for people having waited 4 weeks for One Piece.


----------



## Memos (Oct 3, 2010)

There was a mix-up and should be sorted shortly


----------



## DeIdeal (Oct 3, 2010)

Sure, a "mix-up"...


----------



## cloudsymph (Oct 3, 2010)

Claire Farron said:


> This telegram image sucks, I don't get it



cause it's a mix up i think.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2010)

who the fuck is dissing our one piece?!

it's blasphemy!!


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 3, 2010)

Memos. 

You're the best mod ever, Kizariuri.


----------



## Memos (Oct 3, 2010)

Komamura said:


> Memos.
> 
> You're the best mod ever, Kizariuri.



I wish this was my idea but I honestly can't take credit 

edit: fixed now.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 3, 2010)

This current image. What the hell.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 3, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> This current image. What the hell.


 
From Chapter 1 to Chapter 598.

Is there something wrong with that?


----------



## _Winter_ (Oct 3, 2010)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> From Chapter 1 to Chapter 598.
> 
> Is there something wrong with that?



What a n00b!!


----------



## JimmyVegas (Oct 4, 2010)

hey my sig made it, good choice


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 5, 2010)

How about this? 

Needs resizing though


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh, now that I'm on a good connection, I can see the color spread from the early chapters being juxtaposed to one from last week's. On my bad connection, it only showed the early chapter cover spread. I'm honestly thinking then, "How the hell is this relevant to the chapter now?" Hence my post. A real man takes full responsibility for his mistake. Which is why I'm putting all the blame on that bad connection.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 5, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Oh, now that I'm on a good connection, I can see the color spread from the early chapters being juxtaposed to one from last week's. On my bad connection, it only showed the early chapter cover spread. I'm honestly thinking then, "How the hell is this relevant to the chapter now?" Hence my post. A real man takes full responsibility for his mistake. Which is why I'm putting all the blame on that bad connection.



Spoken like a true American.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 5, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> Spoken like a true American.





America, fuck yeah!!


----------



## abcd (Oct 5, 2010)

Isis said:


> How about this?
> 
> Needs resizing though



I love this  (Someone draw a mustache for the fox )


----------



## Hana (Oct 5, 2010)

Bestest Fanart ever.


----------



## meyenburg (Oct 5, 2010)

A censored pickle? wtf.


----------



## Hustler (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 6, 2010)

Isis said:


> How about this?
> 
> Needs resizing though



this this this this


----------



## LoT (Oct 6, 2010)

meyenburg said:


> A censored pickle? wtf.



JediJaina

...


----------



## gabies (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Neptun (Oct 7, 2010)

deal with it


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 9, 2010)

Isis said:


> How about this?
> 
> Needs resizing though



I only have one complaint.

Robin isn't holding a cucumber


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 9, 2010)

meyenburg said:


> A censored pickle? wtf.


What, you really want to see her "cucumber" again you perv?


----------



## BossofBosses (Oct 17, 2010)

Isis said:


> How about this?
> 
> Needs resizing though



This should have been the cover about a week or 2 ago. LET'S GET MOVING HERE.


----------



## Brickhunt (Oct 19, 2010)

Vivi is a jerk, she can't even recognize her friends


----------



## OSTIKS (Oct 19, 2010)

Isis said:


> How about this?
> 
> Needs resizing though



Love current one, but this ones would be pretty good replacement.


----------



## Neptun (Oct 19, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> Vivi is a jerk, she can't even recognize her friends


They're even using the jolly Roger Luffy drew back in the East Blue


----------



## zan (Oct 19, 2010)

how about lets leave the fake  sH stuff for the fake naruto forums onepiece section?


----------



## shit (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the fake crew comic one!!!
DO EET


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Garudo (Oct 20, 2010)

These comics are fantastic


----------



## BVB (Oct 20, 2010)

imagine the whole OP manga with the fake SH


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 20, 2010)

I hate the Fake's but this is awesome.


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 20, 2010)

I've always liked this one to be honest, but it isn't fit to be a telegram image right now anymore. :sad



I don't remember who it made anymore, but respect for the guy since he made me lol for real.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 20, 2010)

EPIC.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 20, 2010)

Sweet mercifull Jesus Christ this is funny !


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 20, 2010)

Can anoyne give me the name /contact of the artist on the Zoro/Alabasta pics ?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## zan (Oct 20, 2010)

i think we should have silver  with his man tear..


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 20, 2010)

How about a HNK edit ?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## BossofBosses (Oct 20, 2010)

LMAO PLEASE, AT LEAST FOR ONE DAMN WEEK let this be the image.


----------



## Shiyojin (Oct 21, 2010)

Hahaha those are just to damn funny. Who keeps making those?


----------



## Neptun (Oct 21, 2010)

just where do all these fake-strawhat pictures come from


----------



## lizardo221 (Oct 22, 2010)

Make it a whole new comic and call it "fail piece" or something of the same idea.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 22, 2010)

We need an epic trio pic...


----------



## Memos (Oct 22, 2010)

This should go up.


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 23, 2010)

For a moment I thought Ray is knocking FLuffy with Haki out.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 24, 2010)

I approve.


----------



## abcd (Oct 27, 2010)

This was made by user called Sea in Apforums... found it awesome


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Master Bait (Oct 27, 2010)

abcd said:


> This was made by user called Sea in Apforums... found it awesome



Wow! This is good stuff. I approve.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Oct 31, 2010)

This.


----------



## Shiyojin (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2010)

please no more fake SH.. please!!


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 31, 2010)

DeVision said:


> please no more fake SH.. please!!



I hope you mean no more fake SH in the Manga.

Cuz I love those fake SH comics


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 31, 2010)

MOAARRR COMIICSSS


----------



## DeVision (Nov 1, 2010)

Most Wanted said:


> I hope you mean no more fake SH in the Manga.
> 
> Cuz I love those fake SH comics



no fakes at all.. it feels just too wrong..


----------



## YoshiPower (Nov 1, 2010)

fake comics plawks.


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Nov 1, 2010)

All over this one.  We need some more laughs in the telegrams.


----------



## David (Nov 1, 2010)

There is so much win in this pic my screen exploded and I had to get a new PC.


----------



## valerian (Nov 2, 2010)

here

Bottom panel should be the new telegrams pic.


----------



## Ender (Nov 2, 2010)

^2nded. Kuma deserves his place up there.


----------



## Memos (Nov 2, 2010)

Definitely want to put up a Kuma pic. Just need a good one now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 2, 2010)

kuma plz (I was actually getting on  just to recomend that panel)


----------



## Blaze (Nov 2, 2010)

My first gif


----------



## sk3tos (Nov 2, 2010)

^ epic


----------



## valerian (Nov 2, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Definitely want to put up a Kuma pic. Just need a good one now.





Just resize it.


----------



## Ender (Nov 2, 2010)

No need to resize, just use that gif. Its epic enough


----------



## Blaze (Nov 2, 2010)

sk3tos said:


> ^ epic





-Ender- said:


> No need to resize, just use that gif. Its epic enough


Thanks. 


Kuma was just epic and those epic words...they just match.


----------



## YoshiPower (Nov 2, 2010)

That panel would actually be awesome right after the time-skip with the text :

*And we had waited...*


----------



## Memos (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll go with the gif.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Nov 2, 2010)

Voting for Darth's gif.


----------



## Rasendori (Nov 2, 2010)

Blaze said:


> My first gif



This nao..


----------



## YoshiPower (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha nice, Congrats Blaze for having your gif up there. 

Respect fer Kumabear.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yay Blaze.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 3, 2010)

That's a good one.


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 3, 2010)

Whoever made this telegram pic is a fucking genious.


----------



## Yamucha (Nov 3, 2010)

I love the new telegrams image! Awesomeness incarnate.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 3, 2010)

Good job, Blaze!

Good job!


----------



## Blaze (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 3, 2010)

awesome telegrams pic


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 5, 2010)

I love the telegrams pic.


----------



## Vertigo5 (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm sure I'm part of the minority when I say that I don't like the telegram pic. I wanted Kuma to have, you know, his own words and NOT turn into some Zoro moment knock off.

The man deserves his own, untouched, moment. Just saying.


----------



## Grape (Nov 8, 2010)

wheres the humor in that? 


image is gooooood


----------



## Teach (Nov 8, 2010)

Vertigo5 said:


> I'm sure I'm part of the minority when I say that I don't like the telegram pic. I wanted Kuma to have, you know, his own words and NOT turn into some Zoro moment knock off.
> 
> The man deserves his own, untouched, moment. Just saying.



I           agree.


----------



## Richyy321 (Nov 8, 2010)

i like it 
but i do think "mission accomplished" we would have been better or maybe "he had waited"


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 8, 2010)

Franky: Why are you here . . . Stupid robot . . .
Kuma: I waited for you . . . Yammy

I like the image as is tho.


----------



## Pipe (Nov 9, 2010)

Teach said:


> I           agree.



seconded     .


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 11, 2010)

We now need a 'release the Kraken' image


----------



## Vish (Nov 18, 2010)

*was bored >.>*


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 24, 2010)

Not that good at paint, but here's my attempt at bringing back an old Meme:


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Ender (Dec 2, 2010)

2nded


----------



## valerian (Dec 2, 2010)

Isis said:


>



This


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 2, 2010)

Isis said:


>



Haha.


----------



## MrChubz (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm pretty much jewing Isis' joke, but I made this animation and I had to put that in.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 2, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> I'm pretty much jewing Isis' joke, but I made this animation and I had to put that in.




 fuck yeah


----------



## Memos (Dec 3, 2010)

Isis said:


>





MrChubz said:


> I'm pretty much jewing Isis' joke, but I made this animation and I had to put that in.



Both are great so which one should go up?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 3, 2010)

Holy shit, Caribou has SO much semen that he can fill up a whole barrel


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> I'm pretty much jewing Isis' joke, but I made this animation and I had to put that in.



This.


----------



## OSTIKS (Dec 6, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> I'm pretty much jewing Isis' joke, but I made this animation and I had to put that in.



We have a winner folks.


----------



## Grape (Dec 6, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Holy shit, Caribou has SO much semen that he can fill up a whole barrel



Duh, he ate the Spooge Spooge no Mi.


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 7, 2010)

Haha, love the picture.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Dec 7, 2010)

haha Caribou ate the Spunk-spunk fruit, great image


----------



## Tre (Dec 8, 2010)

The new image is hilarious!


----------



## BossofBosses (Dec 8, 2010)

Sometimes you see a great image and wonder if by the time it's put up we will be 2 chapters after it. Good this got put up quickly, HILARIOUS.


----------



## Hollowized (Dec 8, 2010)

Sharingan-Uchiha said:


> haha Caribou ate the *Spunk-spunk fruit*, great image



Lol, thinking back a few chapters.... poor guy that got suffocated by Caribou.


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 8, 2010)

That new telegrams image is hilariously awesome!


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 8, 2010)

Best telegrams pic we've ever had


----------



## XMURADX (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't stop laughing from the Franky one


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 9, 2010)

I can't stop laughing at the telegram image.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 9, 2010)

The image is great. Love it.


----------



## Franky (Dec 13, 2010)

This image is true Love


----------



## Stripes (Dec 14, 2010)

the_sloth said:


> InfI made it.



This is win man.


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going to try my hand at this:


second version:
cleaned up the whiskers, added some more FABULOUS


----------



## Yamucha (Jan 18, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> I'm going to try my hand at this:
> 
> 
> second version:
> cleaned up the whiskers, added some more FABULOUS


Dear sir, by posting this image, you have just made everyone on this forum dumber. Enjoy you achievement.


----------



## Mangopunch (Jan 18, 2011)

Yamucha said:


> Dear sir, by posting this image, you have just made everyone on this forum dumber. Enjoy you achievement.





1-bad editing?
2-bad concept?
3-offends Sanji's manliness?
4-perverts Shirley into something nasty?
5-use of the word cooties?
6-All of the above?


----------



## Ender (Jan 18, 2011)

#4  Shirley was an awesome character (and hot too) before this


----------



## Yamucha (Jan 18, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> 1-bad editing?
> 2-bad concept?
> 3-offends Sanji's manliness?
> 4-perverts Shirley into something nasty?
> ...


Mainly bad concept. But I guess a bit of most.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## mangakagirl (Jan 18, 2011)

If we have to choose then i would vote for this! lol it doesn't even need to have text and the pic would still be hilarious.


----------



## Garudo (Jan 21, 2011)

I couldn't resist making this picture.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I know it's way to long bad made (size is fucked up) but still capable for a lol.


----------



## BossofBosses (Jan 23, 2011)

Most Wanted said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO that Papagg one got me, good shit.


----------



## Stripes (Jan 26, 2011)

Mangopunch said:


> I'm going to try my hand at this:
> 
> 
> second version:
> cleaned up the whiskers, added some more FABULOUS



This is 'LOLZ' worthy since I'm thinkin Shirley is a crazy betch!


----------



## Ender (Jan 27, 2011)

still fail  sry


----------



## Magnificent (Jan 29, 2011)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Memos (Jan 29, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> [sp][/sp]



 I wanna put this up.


----------



## Neptun (Jan 29, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> [sp][/sp]


image up to date, funny at that and is featuring fanservice? I think we've got a winner here


----------



## Magnificent (Jan 29, 2011)

Kusuriuri said:


> I wanna put this up.



Just do your thing.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 29, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> [sp][/sp]



Nice


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 29, 2011)

Who drew the new one? It deserves rep.


----------



## Space (Jan 29, 2011)

new image is hawt


----------



## Magnificent (Jan 30, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> Who drew the new one? It deserves rep.



borockman from DeviantArt. It's not my drawing.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 30, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> borockman from DeviantArt. It's not my drawing.



But you are the supplier and you still deserve some rep


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 30, 2011)

Telegram pic is epic.


----------



## Ender (Jan 31, 2011)

epic image is epic   +reps


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jan 31, 2011)

This better be canon


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 31, 2011)

Amazing picture.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 1, 2011)

Freaking awesome! Luffy should ask her if she poops....


----------



## Enclave (Feb 2, 2011)

Right there


----------



## Ender (Feb 3, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Another  image


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 5, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want this now


----------



## Garudo (Feb 5, 2011)

Squidward, you bastard. 
Someone should make Patrick as Hodi Jones


----------



## BossofBosses (Feb 5, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone resize this and we have ourselves a freaking winner.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 5, 2011)

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ender (Feb 5, 2011)

resized:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Atochi (Feb 5, 2011)

the current one is better.


----------



## Grape (Feb 7, 2011)

Atochi said:


> the current one is better.



Yeah, bullshit! Not now, Not NEVER!

Squid FTW!


----------



## Pyro (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't like the current one. I vote for squidward.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 8, 2011)

spongebob is gay as hell


----------



## Ender (Feb 8, 2011)

i like both  one has boobage  one has squidward


----------



## Grape (Feb 8, 2011)

Nova said:


> spongebob is gay as hell



dumbledore is gay as hell


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 8, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> dumbledore is gay as hell


Yes.

Yes he is.


----------



## Yamucha (Feb 8, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> resized:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I approve.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 8, 2011)

Popped out of a nearby manhole in the street to give this pic three thumbs up.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 8, 2011)

Squider Dekken FTW!


----------



## Magnificent (Feb 11, 2011)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 11, 2011)

Garudo said:


> Squidward, you bastard.
> Someone should make Patrick as Hodi Jones



No Patrick is Jinbe.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 12, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> [sp][/sp]




I don't approve of MP having blue hair (vivi 2.0 anyone?) but other than that this is pretty good


----------



## BossofBosses (Feb 13, 2011)

Whoever is in charge definitely hates them some Squidward lol. Other than the blue hair the pic is fantastic.


----------



## zan (Feb 13, 2011)

Like the shark suite


----------



## Saiko (Feb 14, 2011)

That pic is awful.


----------



## Grape (Feb 14, 2011)

had potential... but it failed.

i think she has green or blonde hair tbh


----------



## [ empty slot ] (Feb 14, 2011)

the megalo suit he?...

meehh.. i have seen better telegrams images...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 14, 2011)

bad pic is bad


----------



## Flame Emperor (Feb 17, 2011)

Pic is meh.


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2011)

squidward should have been picked 4 sheez


----------



## Franky (Feb 22, 2011)

I saw Megalo suit. I was like "meh".

Then I saw the Squidward Dekkan and I was like "GEEZUS"

Who fucked up here?


----------



## Nakadai (Feb 23, 2011)

I prefer the Megalo-Suit.  Hair is negligible at this point. She's got that meat headed facial expression and that's enough for me.


----------



## Garudo (Feb 23, 2011)

Squidward would rip Megalo-Suit and play the clarinet afterwards.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 23, 2011)

Japanese sure are quick with the fanart


----------



## Teach (Feb 23, 2011)

FUCK YEAH DO EEET MODS


----------



## BossofBosses (Feb 23, 2011)

lmao resize that pic Darth it's freaking epic


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 23, 2011)

That looks pretty damn cool. Resize it and it's good to go.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 23, 2011)

I vote for the Tao Pei


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 23, 2011)

What's the maximum size it can be?


----------



## Franky (Feb 23, 2011)

I lurv it.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with the others resize that and it should be good to go.


----------



## BossofBosses (Feb 26, 2011)

Guess they did it for you, great image indeed.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 27, 2011)

that's awesome


----------



## zan (Feb 28, 2011)

dont get the  joke


----------



## Memos (Feb 28, 2011)

helpmenow316 said:


> dont get the  joke


----------



## hehey (Mar 2, 2011)

That pick deserves a nobel prize.


----------



## Omoi0714 (Mar 3, 2011)

Amazing, Combining pure win with epicness!


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2011)

Haha, Tao Pai Pai reference


----------



## Garudo (Mar 13, 2011)

Bad Copy-Paste Paint stuff, but I couldn't help myself making this:


----------



## tom (Mar 13, 2011)

damn i can't believe i never realized vileplume was based off of a rafflesia

that's pretty good.


----------



## Ender (Mar 30, 2011)

jinbei's reaction to the princess should be the new image


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Raptorz (Mar 31, 2011)

Jinbei's reaction face should be the next image.


----------



## Garudo (Apr 1, 2011)

I have too much time...


----------



## sadino (Apr 5, 2011)

U forgot Caribou.


----------



## Unregistered (Apr 5, 2011)

Everyone wants to forget about Caribou...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 5, 2011)

Shoulda put something like NO CHAPTER THIS WEEK~!??!?!~ to freak people out, and then it would have been perfect.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 6, 2011)

Should have replaced the words with "That's a huge bitch"


----------



## Neptun (Apr 6, 2011)

and I honestly believed Neptune's kamehameha would be used.. :/


----------



## OSTIKS (Apr 26, 2011)

^ Nice


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 1, 2011)

Hey Memos how about this shit for a telegrams pic?


----------



## truetomyself (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Pyro (May 18, 2011)

no... just no


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 27, 2011)

It has to be this right? 

(from AP)


----------



## Eternity (May 27, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> It has to be this right?
> 
> (from AP)



Omg, Oda is such a genious!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 1, 2011)

Let's get these creative juices flowing.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 2, 2011)

I whipped this up real quick. It's not the best even and I'm not exactly happy with it, but it may get the creative juices flowing.


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 6, 2011)

My first time so I'm hoping this will be next.

Artist and colorist by RomanceDawnNW
text and star by me



Stats based on 6 months selling period (11/22/10-5/22/11). 

Why I chose this? I think all three series are pivotal to this site as they have their own avenues. Plus, it is always cool to have some friendly rivalries. Also, the expression from Queen Otohime's face is relevant to her creator's success.


----------



## Teach (Jun 6, 2011)

That's just great Sengoku. Shove it in their faces every time _they_ come here.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 6, 2011)

what a dumb one


----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2011)

yes!!!


----------



## Glossy Eye Surprise (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice telegram.


----------



## felixng2008 (Jun 7, 2011)

Great telegram.


----------



## Space (Jun 7, 2011)

Winner!!!!


----------



## Sengoku (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm surprised and happy 
Thanks for voting it.


----------



## Soca (Jun 7, 2011)

Those numbers still shock the fuck outta me man lol honestly people must be in complete denial if they think sales don't equal quality and not notice that Oda is doing something right


----------



## mangakagirl (Jun 8, 2011)

love the telegram pic


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 8, 2011)

@ telegrams pic. 

Good one.


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't believe that elitist picture got up. I thought mods wanted to control flaming.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 10, 2011)

If someone comes up with an awesome new pic, then we'll definitely put it up.


----------



## Garudo (Jun 10, 2011)

And you know... it can be re-used in the future.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2011)

Turquoise said:


> I can't believe that elitist picture got up. I thought mods wanted to control flaming.



Elitist? More like proud of One Piece.


----------



## Legend (Jun 12, 2011)

This


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 12, 2011)

Legend said:


> This



This gets my vote.


----------



## zan (Jun 12, 2011)

no hell no


----------



## NinnjaHero (Jun 13, 2011)

This should be an eternal telegrams pic XD, just edit the numbers when they go higher ^^


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 13, 2011)

NinnjaHero said:


> This should be an eternal telegrams pic XD, just edit the numbers when they go higher ^^



I agree with this.


----------



## ENDER3000 (Jun 13, 2011)

no pedo-deken?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Legend said:


> This


No. Just no.


----------



## Berry (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh Mary Jesus! That's quite a dramatic difference in sales. 

I bet shonen guarantee Oda get's the best health care possible & probably freak out every-time he gets a cold or something.


----------



## Ender (Jun 15, 2011)

not related to nething but i figured it was telegram worthy 




from:


----------



## Robin (Jun 16, 2011)

hahaha awesome, don'cha love the Japanese


----------



## Teach (Jun 16, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> not related to nething but i figured it was telegram worthy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome. Add this please.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Atochi (Jun 16, 2011)

We have a winner


----------



## Ender (Jun 16, 2011)

zoro's missing 2 swords, sanji looks like a pokemon w/radiation sickness...dont even get me started on the rest


----------



## Robin (Jun 17, 2011)

someone should do that one with fake SH's


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome, but none of them really stand out enough imo.


----------



## Garudo (Jul 7, 2011)

Something I made in about 15 minutes. Telegram worthy imo  :



If people want to use this as sig, be my guest


----------



## Eiichiro Oda (Jul 7, 2011)

I think the current pic is good until at least the end of this arc, it is somehow perfect with Otohime holding it up, lol.  The numbers can be easily updated each quarter, or however often they update the sales figures.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is kinda a silly quick picture but I thought the idea behind it was funny.


----------



## mangakagirl (Jul 15, 2011)

here is one for last week's ch.


here is another one for this week's


----------



## Garudo (Jul 15, 2011)

Garudo said:


> And you know... it can be re-used in the future.



Told you so... It's perfect!!!


----------



## Ender (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## zan (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Kishido (Aug 8, 2011)

Without words


----------



## GreenSage (Aug 8, 2011)

:sanji


----------



## zan (Aug 10, 2011)

who votes for nami and robin???


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 11, 2011)

The telegrams image should be something relevant to the current events in the manga, preferably funny and creative. See Soul Society Telegrams for reference.


----------



## zan (Aug 11, 2011)

well it does have something to do with the current chaptar because there are in fmi and so they are at the beach/sea which what does hot female wear at the beach? Bikkini.. And what are they wearing? Bikkini and what behind them...The sea.... See logic is logical.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2011)

With so much rich material to work with, you'd think there would be an abundance of creative images being posted here.


----------



## Garudo (Aug 13, 2011)

Something I made because of boredness... But stilll... We can always use the one I posted earlier


----------



## zan (Aug 13, 2011)

Rhe one I posted was more suited. seeing that we getting a cgap this week how about poating mines for a few daya till anotgee one is posted better suited


----------



## Vish (Aug 18, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Alternate version:


----------



## Ender (Aug 20, 2011)

LMFAO YOHOHOHO SKULL JOKE!


----------



## GreenSage (Aug 21, 2011)

-Ender- said:


>



This one for sure!


----------



## Lord Killer Bee (Aug 21, 2011)

Zoro Asakura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definately the Brook one xD


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Zoro Asakura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The skull joke one is far more fitting.


----------



## BossofBosses (Aug 23, 2011)

Zoro Asakura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The last one is PERRRRRRRRFECT. Make it happen Strawhat.


----------



## Soca (Aug 23, 2011)

agreed^ make it happen


----------



## corsair (Aug 24, 2011)

Zoro Asakura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see you put my skulljoke to good use. Make it happen, telegramms.


----------



## HInch (Aug 24, 2011)

A million times this.


----------



## Garudo (Aug 24, 2011)

Surume approves


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 28, 2011)

Plz Make It Happen


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 28, 2011)

Damn Nathan, you really did pull a 180....


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 31, 2011)

Submitting


----------



## Glossy Eye Surprise (Aug 31, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Submitting



Almost burst'd out in class.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 31, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Submitting



If this does not get accepted it's going in my sig as protest.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Submitting



This.


----------



## Pyro (Sep 1, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Submitting



This. This. A thousand times this.


----------



## sk3tos (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know why, but I realy laughed out loud when I saw that picture. oO
Good one.


----------



## [ empty slot ] (Sep 4, 2011)

can anybody explain to me why the current telegram image is supposed to be funny? thanks =)


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 4, 2011)

I dunno. I was perfectly happy with no new one this week....


----------



## zan (Sep 4, 2011)

sk3tos said:


> I don't know why, but I realy laughed out loud when I saw that picture. oO
> Good one.


----------



## Teach (Sep 6, 2011)

Fitting pic


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 7, 2011)

nice.


----------



## Garudo (Sep 7, 2011)

Someone should make the 'Luffy riding Fukaboshi' panel into a 'Luffy riding Hodi' panel


----------



## iSmile (Sep 7, 2011)

Garudo said:


> Someone should make the 'Luffy riding Fukaboshi' panel into a 'Luffy riding Hodi' panel


----------



## Cobblepot (Sep 12, 2011)

I try my luck!


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 12, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> I try my luck!



This please.


----------



## Cobblepot (Sep 14, 2011)

Or this:


----------



## Kishido (Sep 14, 2011)

My avater should be next telegram pic


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 14, 2011)

I vote for Cobblepot's


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 14, 2011)

cobblepots should be the new image


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, Cobblepot's submission please.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 15, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> Yes, Cobblepot's submission please.


----------



## Ender (Sep 15, 2011)

source:


----------



## Kishido (Sep 15, 2011)

We should flip Jinbei that he does a overhead kick


----------



## Soca (Sep 18, 2011)

what do you guys think? didn't mean to bash btw I was trying to be humouros lol


----------



## Doc Q (Sep 18, 2011)

That "Strangler of the sea" thread made me LOL for minutes when I was still lurking.  It might not be really suited for telegram pic, but it's freaking epic.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2011)

Just make it the Supernova pic.


----------



## darthpsykoz (Sep 20, 2011)

i vote for Cobblepots ..


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 20, 2011)

Law said:


> Just make it the Supernova pic.



I support this.


----------



## Garudo (Sep 21, 2011)

Zeo should be the next telegram image... That guy deserved it!


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 21, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> This please.


that smiley mde me lol so much!  *saved*


Cobblepot said:


> Or this:


YES!!!


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Sep 21, 2011)

I liked Hodi's face this chapter.


----------



## Stripes (Sep 26, 2011)

Marcelle.B said:


> what do you guys think? didn't mean to bash btw I was trying to be humorous lol



It's not bashing, it's irony. 

Pirates>Ninjas


----------



## Pyro (Sep 28, 2011)

I think Zeo should make it on the telegrams image.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 1, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> This please.



:rofl this should be an official emote like the sanji one 


What the fuck Nathan... Sanji broke his leg :rofl


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 1, 2011)

Pyro said:


> I think Zeo should make it on the telegrams image.



If someone makes a good image to put up then I'll gladly add it.


----------



## Garudo (Oct 2, 2011)

"Noble of the Fishman District"  
Z-E-O


----------



## Mr. 0 (Oct 2, 2011)

Someone should do a Zoidberg/Zeo comparison.


----------



## Cobblepot (Oct 5, 2011)

Zeo can wait a little longer:



Can't... stop... laughing! :rofl


----------



## zan (Oct 6, 2011)

hey  i love the new image


----------



## Sahyks (Oct 8, 2011)

-Resized

Inspiration by Suna Suna man.


----------



## BossofBosses (Oct 9, 2011)

LMAO EPIC. Resize that mofo and post that up Strawhat.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Oct 9, 2011)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Inspiration by Suna Suna man.


Brilliant. :ho


----------



## Stripes (Oct 10, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> Zeo can wait a little longer:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't... stop... laughing! :rofl



This is sucha probable solution.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 10, 2011)

My Hody FC Banner


----------



## Doc Q (Oct 10, 2011)

Zeo the motherfucking Noble as Telegram pic. 


Fucking boss.


----------



## OneHitKill (Oct 12, 2011)

Just Saying


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 12, 2011)

OneHitKill said:


> Just Saying


anything with zoro is instant win.


----------



## mangakagirl (Oct 12, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> Zeo can wait a little longer:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't... stop... laughing! :rofl



This gets my vote!! LOL


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 14, 2011)

It should be either Zoro making a fool out of Hyouzou or Sanji the Troll.


----------



## Ender (Oct 15, 2011)

in response to the Tele Image:




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 15, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> in response to the Tele Image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is definitely brilliant, but a bit too big I guess.


----------



## Magnificent (Oct 15, 2011)

Most Wanted said:


> That is definitely brilliant, but a bit too big I guess.





How is this?


----------



## Ender (Oct 15, 2011)

someone should do an animated gif, with enough time to read each one


----------



## Cobblepot (Oct 15, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> someone should do an animated gif, with enough time to read each one


----------



## Stringer (Oct 15, 2011)

Well done, that's pretty good.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome shit xD


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 16, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> in response to the Tele Image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good shit guys. 

i think the current telegram pic should also be added at the beginning of the gif so that it make more sense to ppl who may not know where the idea for the gif originated from.


----------



## Cobblepot (Oct 16, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> good shit guys.
> 
> i think the current telegram pic should also be added at the beginning of the gif so that it make more sense to ppl who may not know where the idea for the gif originated from.



Like that?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 16, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> Like that?



Perfect XD


----------



## Ender (Oct 16, 2011)

MODS  add em


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 16, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> Like that?


magnificent!


----------



## Navaro (Oct 16, 2011)

mods do your thing


----------



## zan (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## lizardo221 (Oct 19, 2011)

"Chopper...you really are a monster" or maybe "so thats gear 4?"


----------



## kanzen (Oct 19, 2011)

helpmenow316 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v689/helpmegetpissed/robin.jpg



she'd be highly appreciated on elbaf.


----------



## Ender (Oct 20, 2011)

why isn't that GIF up yet?!


----------



## Amekage (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Grandmasterzoro (Oct 23, 2011)

OneHitKill said:


> Just Saying



This please


----------



## Ender (Oct 24, 2011)

ROFL at the chuck reference


----------



## Kirito (Nov 3, 2011)

found it off the net


----------



## Robin (Nov 3, 2011)

that's what I call teamwork, good job guys


----------



## Pyro (Nov 6, 2011)

Cobblepot said:


> Like that?



Do I have permission to use this as my sig, or is someone already using it? 

Promise to give credit/reps to authors.


----------



## Cobblepot (Nov 6, 2011)

Pyro said:


> Do I have permission to use this as my sig, or is someone already using it?
> 
> Promise to give credit/reps to authors.



For my gif, permission granted but the greatest credit goes to Fruition of deviantART...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 8, 2011)

I know its late but this manga panel was just screaming at me...


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Ender (Nov 29, 2011)

hey where;d the telegram image go?


----------



## truetomyself (Dec 1, 2011)

I nominate this one.


----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2011)

please use that one


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have an idea for one but won't post it until i get home later


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 4, 2011)

Whomever came up with the current one....well done.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Dec 5, 2011)

Hahah, they're actually using Dark Knight Jimbei! Sweet!


----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 5, 2011)

Suna Suna Man said:


> Whomever came up with the current one....well done.



Idea was from ma brah Marcelle and pic was done by me, and yes it's brilliant.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 5, 2011)

Well found some mistakes and make some changes...



Base Hody


----------



## BossofBosses (Dec 5, 2011)

Soon as I saw that pic in that thread last week I knew this one was up next.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 6, 2011)

But sadly they haven't used the right one


----------



## Kirito (Dec 6, 2011)

by ziemnax of DA.

no matter, I found it awesome. when jinbe is named nakama, this should be the new telegrams pic.


----------



## Soca (Dec 6, 2011)

fuck yes


----------



## Ender (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Dec 11, 2011)

lol, Sogeking.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Dec 12, 2011)

OH MY GOD THIS. ^


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Kishido (Dec 13, 2011)

I love my avatar 

You are right should be the next telegram pic


----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 13, 2011)

This is awesome.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 13, 2011)

I approve that shit... Really awesome


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 14, 2011)

Just put some Akainu vs Aokiji thing up there like now.


----------



## valerian (Dec 15, 2011)

Articuno vs Entei will do just fine.


----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 15, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Just put some Akainu vs Aokiji thing up there like now.



You mean like this


----------



## Ao (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Dec 15, 2011)

or


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 15, 2011)

Most Wanted said:


> You mean like this



That will do just fine, the Rumble king now declares this as the next telegram image.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 16, 2011)

We need something a bit more creative than a panel from the manga.  I agree with the guy who wanted the Pokemon


----------



## Koshirae (Dec 16, 2011)

idk, I was bored

V1:


V2:


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 16, 2011)

Koshirae said:


> idk, I was bored


I vote for one of these. 

Someone's bound to make an awesome fanart of the Aokiji v Akainu eventually.


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2011)

fuck yes! mods put it up


----------



## Baroxio (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, this.


----------



## valerian (Dec 17, 2011)

Change Aokiji to Articuno and it'd be perfect.


----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 17, 2011)

I approve of this.


----------



## valerian (Dec 17, 2011)

Perfect.

Mods put it up.


----------



## Vish (Dec 18, 2011)

lol Suicune one got put up. xD


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hmmm....a *bird* that primarily uses *ice* attacks, or a quadraped that uses water attacks....

Suicine obviously represents Aokiji more accurately


----------



## Kishido (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah Articuno is fitting way more


----------



## Doc Q (Dec 20, 2011)

The Articuno one not only makes more sense, but looks a lot better.   Changing it would be nice, 'Cause I know it'll get on my nerves if I see the same 'wrong' telegram pic for the gazillionest time.


----------



## Teach (Dec 20, 2011)

Put up the articuno one.


----------



## Teach (Dec 21, 2011)

Seems like it was worth reporting that Articuno post.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2011)

Why is Aokiji only level 25? he should be a 29 with his exp level near to 30


----------



## Vish (Dec 21, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> Why is Aokiji only level 25? he should be a 29 with his exp level near to 30



I just found some random Entei vs Suicune pic and used that as the base. I thought about changing the levels but then didn't bother lol.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2011)

Really unfair -.-

It will heat up new discussions


----------



## Vish (Dec 21, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> Really unfair -.-
> 
> It will heat up new discussions



Well since it's just a telegram pic, I didn't think people would take the levels seriously. >.>


----------



## Kishido (Dec 21, 2011)

Who knows... We are talking about the OL


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 21, 2011)

Maybe Aokiji's stat increase per level is slightly higher than Akainu's. Or Akainu invested his experience points more poorly than Aokiji did.


----------



## Vish (Dec 21, 2011)

Suna Suna Man said:


> Maybe Aokiji's stat increase per level is slightly higher than Akainu's. Or Akainu invested his experience points more poorly than Aokiji did.



Akainu's been stealing Big Mam's rare candies.


----------



## darthpsykoz (Dec 24, 2011)

Zoro Asakura said:


> Akainu's been stealing Big Mam's rare candies.



LOL ! This below the image please


----------



## Mirrow (Dec 24, 2011)

This please.


----------



## Hyaenidae (Dec 27, 2011)

First time posting here:


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Dec 27, 2011)

I approve.


----------



## MrChubz (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Big Mom (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2012)

i soo second this


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 11, 2012)

And I third


----------



## Truth Messenger (Jan 11, 2012)

And I fourth


----------



## Grape (Jan 12, 2012)

This this this.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2012)

^ oh my


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 13, 2012)

please please

do this.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 14, 2012)

-Goobhunter


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 14, 2012)

Jay. said:


> -Goobhunter



This a billion times


----------



## Draxo (Jan 14, 2012)

Jay. said:


> -Goobhunter



This a billion times +1


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jan 14, 2012)

Jay. said:


> -Goobhunter



Yes. This. Forever.


----------



## Vish (Jan 14, 2012)

Jay. said:


> -Goobhunter




This. 

I'm getting bored seeing the Akainu vs Aokiji pic I made. xD


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Jay. said:


> -Goobhunter



This.

It's actually funny.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 15, 2012)

Lol I approve dat shit :rofl


----------



## Teach (Jan 15, 2012)

Jay. said:


> -Goobhunter



This is hilarious


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh that's good


----------



## Goobhunter (Jan 15, 2012)

That's awesome! Thanks so much, everyone! :33


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 15, 2012)

Posting in Goobhunter thread.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2012)

Jay. said:


> -Goobhunter



put this please


----------



## Zaru (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh god the current one


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jan 15, 2012)

Anybody shown this to Konoha Library? I want to see some funny Narutard reactions.


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2012)

Current should be not replaced for a few months.

Best shit ever.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2012)

that Akainu expression


----------



## Soca (Jan 15, 2012)

where's KL?


----------



## zan (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't get it


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jan 16, 2012)

helpmenow316 said:


> Don't get it





I think it's meant to be a parody of this.


----------



## zan (Jan 16, 2012)

But he doesn't have hatred so it doesn't work


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 16, 2012)

@ current Telegrams pic.

lol at Akainu not having any hatred, it's like saying Kizaru has no swag


----------



## Kishido (Jan 16, 2012)

Post it at the OL please xD


----------



## 8 (Jan 16, 2012)

funniest thing i've seen this year! 

this really annoys me about naruto. this naive kid with jesus complex, converting everyone to his naive ideals of peace and friendship. its too cheesy and unrealistic. only works out in kishi's naive mind.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 16, 2012)

Seriously we should use this image forever.

Goobhunter already owned 2012


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jan 16, 2012)

helpmenow316 said:


> Don't get it


----------



## Doc Q (Jan 16, 2012)

Dat telegram pic


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2012)

Posting under a Goobhunter banner.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jan 16, 2012)

Jay. said:


> -Goobhunter



 :rofl


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

What is so funny about it?


----------



## David (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone who does not "get" the current Telegrams pic should be negged.  It's awesome.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What is so funny about it?



But you, I pity you too much to neg.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

I just don't understand it.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jan 16, 2012)

Read the page you posted on.


----------



## Big Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

I just the Naruto reference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2012)

damn slow man, damn slow


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 17, 2012)

David said:


> Anyone who does not "get" the current Telegrams pic should be negged.  It's awesome.
> 
> But you, I pity you too much to neg.



Negs for not following current Naruto? 
Pft, You should be following our shining example. 

Knew it was from Naruto regardless


----------



## [ empty slot ] (Jan 17, 2012)

i get the naruto reference.. but i dont find it THAT funny O_o


----------



## Kishido (Jan 17, 2012)

[ empty slot ];41784097 said:
			
		

> i get the naruto reference.. but i dont find it THAT funny O_o



You probably like Naruto


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2012)

I like Naruto and find it incredibly hilarious and creative.

Those expressions


----------



## lo0p (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh shit that's hilarious!  And the fact that Akainu looks like Jonathan Winters makes it twice as funny.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2012)

I read and even semi-enjoy Naruto and that pic had me in tears from laughter


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> You probably like Naruto



You most likely read NAruto and are ashamed of it for some reason. 

How else could you get the reference?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2012)

Naruto could only be enjoyed when his highness King Itachi-Sama is on on-panel one-shotting kage level opponents.. 

everything else is lame


----------



## Kishido (Jan 17, 2012)

Khris said:


> Naruto could only be enjoyed when his highness King Itachi-Sama is on on-panel one-shotting kage level opponents..
> 
> everything else is lame



The whole series should have other main characters... like for example the cloud village not SASUKEEEEEEE, Naruto and Shirahoshi with pink hair and flat chest Sakura


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 17, 2012)

Konoha's one panel is the best thing in dat manga


----------



## David (Jan 17, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Negs for not following current Naruto?
> Pft, You should be following our shining example.
> 
> Knew it was from Naruto regardless



Negs because almost everyone on this forum reads Naruto, and anyone who doesn't get this banner probably just takes Naruto and his naivety seriously.

And Hiruzen does follow Naruto 

Edit: Nevermind, Hiruzen was just a little slow


----------



## Truth Messenger (Jan 17, 2012)

Jay. said:


> -Goobhunter



This gave me the most stupid laugh. Goobhunter iz tha man.

EDIT: I'm still laughing. This is one of the most funny things I've ever seen.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 17, 2012)

This really shows how terrible Naruto really is 

Successful goobhunter is successful


----------



## Danchou (Jan 17, 2012)

This telegram image is f'n awesome.

Cotdamn hate how Naruto is going around converting people like he's some sort of Jesus.

Kishimoto, when did you become so terrible?


----------



## Burrid (Jan 17, 2012)

It really makes me laugh out loud whenever I watch it.
Akainu's reaction makes it funnier.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 17, 2012)

every time I look at Akainu i think of Yajirobe from DBZ...


----------



## abcd (Jan 18, 2012)

The banner is awesome


----------



## Sorin (Jan 18, 2012)

Good one. 

And hey, i enjoy Naruto.


----------



## Pacifista (Jan 18, 2012)

Jay. said:


> -Goobhunter





Goobhunter made this? It's fantastic. This is the best One Piece related piece of anything all week.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dental Implants in Mexico

Gyahahahahha. My friend from another forum I post on just linked me this.


----------



## Frosch (Jan 19, 2012)

hahahahahahaha, Luffy and Akainu one is legendary and should be among the hall of fame of Telegrams images



Louis-954 said:


> Dental Implants in Mexico
> 
> Gyahahahahha. My friend from another forum I post on just linked me this.



403 forbidden!


----------



## Robin (Jan 19, 2012)

gah so now I gotta read 3 years worth of Naruto manga to get the picture?


----------



## Soca (Jan 19, 2012)

Nico Robin said:


> gah so now I gotta read 3 years worth of Naruto manga to get the picture?



lol just imagine luffy is naruto and akainu is kyuubi


----------



## JustSumGuy (Jan 19, 2012)

If Goobhunter really made this, then he truly is a legend.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 19, 2012)

Geijutsu said:


> 403 forbidden!




click on address bar and hit enter, or just reload the page. 

And . . . uh, what's with the swirly?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jan 20, 2012)

What's the source for those? It's suprising that three Japanese Mangaka have come out to comment on a potential piece of American legisalation.

I'm not going to get into a debate about the merits or the flaws of SOPA or PIPA but you have to also consider the fact that Oda is much more sucessful and as a direct result richer than the other two because ...... well .... his product is actually good. He probably can afford to have his stuff pirated/copyrighted as he's already making millions from all the volume sales.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 25, 2012)

The fact that Akainu looks really chill makes that telegrams pic even funnier for some reason.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oda is brilliant.


----------



## Xion (Jan 26, 2012)

Also looks like he smokes weed. 



Admiral Kizaru said:


> What's the source for those? It's suprising that three Japanese Mangaka have come out to comment on a potential piece of American legisalation.
> 
> I'm not going to get into a debate about the merits or the flaws of SOPA or PIPA but you have to also consider the fact that Oda is much more sucessful and as a direct result richer than the other two because ...... well .... his product is actually good. He probably can afford to have his stuff pirated/copyrighted as he's already making millions from all the volume sales.



I think it's called a "joke."


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Feb 2, 2012)

Because of the dragon appearing and Luffy talking to him.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Feb 2, 2012)

Xion said:


> I think it's called a "joke."



Oh 



Also for the next telegrams image


 You know it makes sense Mods.


----------



## zan (Feb 3, 2012)

Come on after two decent arch we can't find something better


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Goobhunter (Feb 7, 2012)

Hurr hurr


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 8, 2012)

Credit goes to the_notorious_Z.?.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 8, 2012)

Just put Zoro killing the dragon up there.


----------



## VanzZz (Feb 9, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Credit goes to the_notorious_Z.?.



*priceless lol*


----------



## Kishido (Feb 9, 2012)

Lower Half for telegram pic


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 10, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Credit goes to the_notorious_Z.?.



yes yes yes. 

please.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 10, 2012)

Credit goes out to my niggy Glossy


----------



## Kishido (Feb 10, 2012)

Lower Half should be in each telegram pic now


----------



## Mr. 0 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Greidy (Mar 9, 2012)

This shall be the next telegram pic


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

I actually got that one Mr.0 nice!


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice one Zero


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2012)

i vote the uchiha oars


----------



## Soca (Mar 10, 2012)

Uchiha Oars should take this lol


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 12, 2012)

Two strong candidates for the next Telegrams pic. I prefer the Law one myself. As soon as we can come to a consensus, I'll move this along to the request and application stages.


----------



## bitspirit (Mar 12, 2012)

Uchiha Oars


----------



## MrChubz (Mar 12, 2012)

I prefer the Law one. Either is fine, but the Uchiha more lowbrow imo.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 12, 2012)

Law one, because really it seems more relevant in the long-run. The Uchiha one is gold too though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2012)

come on guys.. we have to keep the naruto theme going


----------



## Soul King (Mar 12, 2012)

I vote for the Law one.


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm a fan of the Law one personally.


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 13, 2012)

The telegrams pic should have changed TWICE ALREADY. Come on dude who is modding get to work.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 13, 2012)

Law one IMO


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 13, 2012)

Law 4 sure.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Mar 13, 2012)

To be honest they are both pretty bad. I say we wait until this chapter comes out, we might have something.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm with the guy above. The current pic is leagues better than both those pics


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 14, 2012)

Found it:


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't find the Law one that good for some reason.

I prefer the current one.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 14, 2012)

*They are both gold but i prefer the Law one.*


----------



## Slayer (Mar 15, 2012)

I vote for the law one.


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 23, 2012)

Credit goes to Most Toast


This right here


----------



## Slayer (Mar 23, 2012)

TigerTwista said:


> Credit goes to Most Toast
> 
> 
> This right here



WINNING    . Mods do it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2012)

yeah.. just put it.. its been forever since we got a new telegrams pic..


----------



## StrawHatPirate (Mar 23, 2012)

^ Agreed, the current ones gotten too old. Change it to the hot cool pic mods.


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Mar 23, 2012)

Is it sad that I don't understand the current one? 
Seriously, I don't get it.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 23, 2012)

We're moving forward with the Robin one. The one up now has had its run. Time for a change.


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Millennium (Mar 29, 2012)

*Law the heart crusher...*

Can anyone care to make an edit of Card Crusher? That would be an awesome telegrams pic imo.


----------



## TigerTwista (Mar 30, 2012)

why hasn't the telegrams been changed yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 30, 2012)

lets try some reverse psychology.. 

mods, don't change the telegrams picture


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2012)

KazeYama said:


> Damn Oda even agreed to help out the government with a new ad campaign.



this beauty right here


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Apr 5, 2012)

Not trying to get it, this just gave me a good laugh.


----------



## TigerTwista (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol bleach in my one piece? oh noes xD


----------



## Ninasnum (Apr 6, 2012)

zenieth said:


> KazeYama said:
> 
> 
> > Damn Oda even agreed to help out the government with a new ad campaign.
> ...



I second this one. This is pure win!


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm so happy that it switched finally.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 9, 2012)

The Robin one wwas supposed to happen but didn't, because it was too big. I got caught up with school stuff and then people eventually forgot it. I put the request in for the Law/Smoker/anti-smoking message shortly after it was unveiled here, and it just now went through the other day. Glad it did. It's fresh, new, funny, and even has a legitimate health message. It's one of the more clever OPT pics.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 10, 2012)

FitzChivalry said:


> The Robin one wwas supposed to happen but didn't, because it was too big. I got caught up with school stuff and then people eventually forgot it. I put the request in for the Law/Smoker/anti-smoking message shortly after it was unveiled here, and it just now went through the other day. Glad it did. It's fresh, new, funny, and even has a legitimate health message. It's one of the more clever OPT pics.



I agree the current pic is truly good, and the Robin one wasn't even meant to be telegrams pic, otherwise I would have made it smaller


----------



## Pyro (Apr 11, 2012)

Someone post a "WE ARE NAMI!" picture asap.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 11, 2012)

^ I second this notion


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 12, 2012)

Dat new pic.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## UrumiGTO (Apr 12, 2012)

I request "And we are Nami-san" for telecram pic


----------



## Garudo (Apr 12, 2012)

This...This... THIS!!!


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 12, 2012)

Garudo said:


> This...This... THIS!!!



fucking approve


----------



## Kishido (Apr 13, 2012)

I approve as well


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 13, 2012)

yes.. the we are nami one


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 13, 2012)

Garudo said:


> This...This... THIS!!!



DO EEET


DO EET NAO!!!!!


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 13, 2012)

Big breasts tell many tales.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 13, 2012)

Got Milk         ?


----------



## UrumiGTO (Apr 17, 2012)

Garudo said:


> This...This... THIS!!!



I approve.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh wow. 

Shittttttt. 

change it to that.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 17, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Big breasts tell many tales.



And they end mostly with some whiteish liquid 
called MILK.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 18, 2012)

Good image but Smoker should have his shirt zipped up and Tashigi should have hers open and not be using Smoker's DF.  Other than that it Needs to be made the Telegrams pic immediately


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2012)

i still vote for "we are nami" that pic needs to be put up


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 18, 2012)

That pic is one people would get tired of fairly quickly whereas the current one and the previous Akainu hate one can still bring a smile to your face even after seeing them every spoiler day for a month or more.  The Tashigi/Smoker one is IMO good enough to do that and the "We Are Nami" one is not


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 18, 2012)

Tits > All


----------



## Ninasnum (Apr 18, 2012)

Maybe there should be a telegrams pic with both Nami(Sanji) and Tashigi(Smoker) facing off seeing who's the hotter of the mind-switched bodies.


----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 18, 2012)

Khris said:


> i still vote for "we are nami" that pic needs to be put up



Agreed.



Khris said:


> Tits > All



Even more agreed.


----------



## Pyro (Apr 20, 2012)

I protest the current telegrams pic on account of the current holiday!


----------



## Ender (Apr 21, 2012)

i demand nami/tashigi pics for telegrams damn it


----------



## Mr. 0 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yulwei said:


> Good image but Smoker should have his shirt zipped up and Tashigi should have hers open and not be using Smoker's DF.  Other than that it Needs to be made the Telegrams pic immediately


Calm down, it's not that great....


----------



## sh0gun (Apr 28, 2012)

Cannot unsee, amirite?  TROLOLO


----------



## Greidy (Apr 28, 2012)

Striking resemblance


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 28, 2012)

crime the nami one is still not up


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 28, 2012)

This needs to be the new pic


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2012)

We need one of Magallen and his demotion


----------



## Soca (Apr 28, 2012)

use this please


----------



## Last shinobi (Apr 28, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> use this please



i support this


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 28, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> use this please



Go on mods, do iiiiiiiiiiittttttttt.

...Wait, you misspelled Caesar. Ah fuck it, SOMEONE JUST GET THE PIC UP.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 29, 2012)

I approve this shit


----------



## Garudo (Apr 30, 2012)

Was bored...so, yeah... 
And yes... Pun intended 

Same one, different text


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 30, 2012)

Gotta go with Marcelle's


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2012)

nominating  corsair's sig


----------



## Liverbird (May 2, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> use this please



Haha, this is pretty good


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 2, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> use this please


This deserves to win.


----------



## Kishido (May 2, 2012)

Khris said:


>



You should be banned for this idea


----------



## corsair (May 4, 2012)

You know, I rarely look into this thread and what do I have to see? Again?



Khris said:


>



Why would you nominate that?


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 5, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> use this please



Re-size it to something more reasonable and this could be the one.


----------



## Soca (May 5, 2012)

how's this


----------



## Canute87 (May 6, 2012)




----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 6, 2012)

Wow, just when I requested the current one.


----------



## Grape (May 7, 2012)

Tell them you sent the wrong link when you requested it.


----------



## Pyro (May 7, 2012)

^^Agreed. That new one is hilarious.


----------



## Kishido (May 7, 2012)

Canute's should be the pic for the whole year


----------



## Sahyks (May 7, 2012)

Canute's is hilarious. 

The current one is going to scare people away I think.


----------



## Doc Q (May 7, 2012)

This one's great but I'm glad we got something more up to date anyways. The former one wasn't really funny and a general eyesore.


Edit: Wohoooooo!


----------



## Canute87 (May 7, 2012)

Look at that it went up .


Those of you who haven't watched 21 Jump street go watch it NOW.


----------



## Soca (May 7, 2012)

As soon as i get one up there this muthafucka makes that hilarious shit. fyl man fyl


----------



## darthpsykoz (May 7, 2012)

shud've been nami (sanji) on the floor, then the second part of the gif would be more interesting


----------



## UrumiGTO (May 7, 2012)

Well... I can't say , that the new one i hate , but it's quite desturbing. And alot of people prefered the nami's one. Why wasn't it up instead ot this?


----------



## Canute87 (May 7, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> As soon as i get one up there this muthafucka makes that hilarious shit. fyl man fyl



Well, if it's any consolation I would have NEVER thought about this if you hadn't made the Zoro Edit thread which brought some well needed Lulz to the OL.


----------



## bws (May 8, 2012)

Lol,this the best image.


----------



## Teach (May 8, 2012)

Oh how the Grandmaster has fallen


----------



## Soca (May 8, 2012)

where's jay?


----------



## Painful Tank (May 8, 2012)

Liking the new image, hahahahahaha!


----------



## MrCinos (May 9, 2012)

IMO most of the other Zoro edits were better than the one in the current telegrams image.


----------



## valerian (May 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> nominating  corsair's sig



The telegram's pic should've been this.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 9, 2012)

Dat gif!!!!!!!


----------



## Robin (May 9, 2012)

Canute outdid himself  you should do these more often XD


----------



## Slayer (May 17, 2012)

The gif is gone.  Stupid Photobucket with there bandwidth limit.


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2012)

canute place it on imageshack or imgur so there won't be a limit


----------



## Canute87 (May 18, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> canute place it on imageshack or imgur so there won't be a limit


----------



## DeIdeal (May 18, 2012)

Damn, the current image is boss. I lol'd when I saw it, I mean, "Go Pro"? That's just hilarious.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Somebody change it back, please.


----------



## Soca (May 20, 2012)

this is hilarious lol original post from masterkingjc on apforums


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 21, 2012)

cool hehe


----------



## tom (May 21, 2012)

oh my god that's so good. Way better than the current one!


----------



## Soca (May 23, 2012)

I had to do it


----------



## Viper (May 23, 2012)

Third time I post this, but I try so...


----------



## Shingy (May 23, 2012)

Weird, I'd think someone would have posted this as it is pretty popular with the crowd, at the moment. Anyways, let's put this one up. The 21 jump street one was hilarious.


----------



## Eternity (May 23, 2012)

Shingpoo5 said:


> Weird, I'd think someone would have posted this as it is pretty popular with the crowd, at the moment. Anyways, let's put this one up. The 21 jump street one was hilarious.



I love this one. Epic Oda quality fun right there.


----------



## Shingy (May 23, 2012)

Alright guys, here's my master piece.


----------



## Slayer (May 23, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> I had to do it



THIS. a million times this.


----------



## Big Mom (May 23, 2012)

ViperXRockwave said:


> Third time I post this, but I try so...



This This A Million Times This!


Can I steal this for my sig and give you credit and rep?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2012)

holy shit.. all of these are epic, but if i had to choose one its gotta be this:-


----------



## Big Mom (May 23, 2012)

Mods put that up!!!!!


----------



## arkur (May 24, 2012)

First attempt, couldn't resist:


----------



## Cobblepot (May 24, 2012)

This, please.


----------



## Viper (May 24, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> This This A Million Times This!
> 
> 
> Can I steal this for my sig and give you credit and rep?



Do it, I would be honored.


----------



## Soca (May 24, 2012)

Cobblepot said:


> This, please.


----------



## Grape (May 24, 2012)

Cobblepot said:


> This, please.






This. **


----------



## Slayer (May 24, 2012)

Cobblepot said:


> This, please.



 This works to.


----------



## Yulwei (May 24, 2012)

Cobblepot's image  needs to be put up.  It's the best of the current pic, Naruto's chapter and this weeks OP


----------



## Golden Witch (May 24, 2012)

Cobblepot said:


> This, please.





This is fucking legendary.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2012)

Cobblepot said:


> This, please.



So I take it you guys want this one up?


----------



## Big Mom (May 24, 2012)

No. Put the Big Mom one up. It is a million times better.


----------



## EpicBroFist (May 24, 2012)

Cobblepot said:


> This, please.



This.............


----------



## Luffy (May 24, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> So I take it you guys want this one up?



YES       .


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2012)

I like the current one, and I don't get the one with Law at all...


----------



## Vish (May 24, 2012)

Cobblepot said:


> This, please.





This.


----------



## Big Mom (May 24, 2012)

That's not even funny tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2012)

and too long.. telegrams pics should be something that makes you giggle everytime you enter.. i don't wanna keep staring at a long ass gif


----------



## Big Mom (May 25, 2012)

Pretty much.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 25, 2012)

Ues please don't change. New nom makes you think too much. YOu should just laugh at pic, not have to process information for a joke that isn't even as funny as previous joke.


----------



## Canute87 (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Soca (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Cobblepot (May 25, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> That's not even funny tbh



Perhaps a little too subtle for you. 



Khris said:


> and too long.. telegrams pics should be something that makes you giggle everytime you enter.. i don't wanna keep staring at a long ass gif



Not long ago I created this gif for the telegrams and there was no problem :



Cobblepot said:


> Like that?



But if you want, I can shorten the gif. ^^

Btw, thank you for the reps, guys.


----------



## Brox (May 25, 2012)

should be the telegrams


----------



## Big Mom (May 25, 2012)

I still want the Big Mom one.


----------



## Draxo (May 25, 2012)

+1 vote for this one!


----------



## corsair (May 25, 2012)

Perfect


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (May 25, 2012)

I vote for Viper's Big Mom atm.


Cobblepot's is good. I especially love the Naruto bashing, using the pointless long assed explanation on Zoro, however it's too long really. It's nearly a minute long, people won't wait that long. If you shortened it and made it a bit more succint (diffcult I know given the stupidty of the Naruto justu) then it may work.


----------



## Cobblepot (May 25, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Cobblepot's is good. I especially love the Naruto bashing, using the pointless long assed explanation on Zoro, however it's too long really. It's nearly a minute long, people won't wait that long. If you shortened it and made it a bit more succint (diffcult I know given the stupidty of the Naruto justu) then it may work.



I understand and I have shortened it for 28s versus 45s. ^^


----------



## Wosu (May 27, 2012)

We Are
 Zoro is a badass


----------



## Cobblepot (Jun 4, 2012)

*EDIT:* Thanks Marcelle. ^^


----------



## Soca (Jun 4, 2012)

you never cease to amaze me man 
The bad alliances pic alone should top for the next telegrams pic


----------



## Luffy (Jun 4, 2012)

Cobblepot said:


> *EDIT:* Thanks Marcelle. ^^



Epicness. Epicness everywhere.

This should be the next telegram picture


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 4, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> I had to do it





Khris said:


> holy shit.. all of these are epic, but if i had to choose one its gotta be this:-





Cobblepot said:


> This, please.
> *Spoiler*: __



Three strong candidates.


----------



## Luffy (Jun 4, 2012)

@FitzChivalry, I think you should also consider the one _Cobblepot_ recently posted. Since it was only posted recently, not a lot of people had a chance to look at it. I'm sure people will love it.

I think it's really great.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Jun 4, 2012)

Khris said:


> holy shit.. all of these are epic, but if i had to choose one its gotta be this:-




I laughed hard as fuck when I saw this :#


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jun 5, 2012)

Cobblepot said:


> *EDIT:* Thanks Marcelle. ^^



This is great but the change over from the Luffy pic takes too long i think.


----------



## Kishido (Jun 5, 2012)

All fo them are great guys... Seriously :rofl


----------



## zan (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Canute87 (Jun 5, 2012)

That new cobblepot one is pretty damn good.


----------



## Viper (Jun 5, 2012)

CandyCocaine said:


> I laughed hard as fuck when I saw this :#



Thank you.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 5, 2012)

It needs to be funny. The one we have now isn't that funny. We've could have trolled Zoro alot harder.


----------



## Soca (Jun 5, 2012)

Nah it suited it's purpose at the time and it was hilarious but it's dying down


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 5, 2012)

Cobblepot said:


> *EDIT:* Thanks Marcelle. ^^



That needs to be Tashigi with her open shirt.


----------



## Soca (Jun 5, 2012)

Why can't that just be tashigi


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 5, 2012)

Still want Viper's


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## David (Jun 6, 2012)

Cobblepot said:


> This, please.



Fucking hell 

Edit: Hiruzen, your sense if humor isn't bad either


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Ender (Jun 11, 2012)

^don't get how its funny....


----------



## Kishido (Jun 21, 2012)

Why the fuck we still have dat old pic


----------



## Delicious (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Soca (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Stannis (Jun 26, 2012)

:rofl :rofl


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 27, 2012)

Hard to tell who the characters are


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Hard to tell who the characters are



BB and Thatch. You can tell it's him from that hairstyle. LMAO! Oh Naruto....


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 27, 2012)

This

THIS!


----------



## Soca (Jun 27, 2012)

let it be done


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 30, 2012)

​


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 30, 2012)

Too long                         .


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 30, 2012)

Damn. I'll tinker with it tomorrow.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry. It is good, very good, but people won't accept it because it is too long.


----------



## valerian (Jul 1, 2012)

Just use the CC panels saying "lolstrawhats" "lolhaki" "loltimeskip".


----------



## Urouge (Jul 2, 2012)

delicious and marcelles creations are the best


----------



## corsair (Jul 2, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> let it be done



Maybe you could change it to Law calling him Wergo and Welgo first.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 2, 2012)

Vergo: What's my name?!
Law: Welgo....
Vergo: What's my god damn name?!
Law: Velgo....(op wiki uses this)
Vergo: ENGLISH, MUTHAFUKA!
Law: VERGO!!!


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 2, 2012)

Marcelle's


----------



## Soca (Jul 2, 2012)

corsair said:


> Maybe you could change it to Law calling him Wergo and Welgo first.





Sengoku said:


> Vergo: What's my name?!
> Law: Welgo....
> Vergo: What's my god damn name?!
> Law: Velgo....(op wiki uses this)
> ...



I like you guys taste lol


----------



## Teach (Jul 2, 2012)

Marcelle's first 

2nd pic is missing the point.


----------



## Soca (Jul 2, 2012)

yea the 2nd was more suited for the people who can't stick to a name [ see apforums and the many threads here asking what's the real translation ] lol


----------



## DeIdeal (Jul 4, 2012)

I mean, that's what the current chapter is all about, isn't it.


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 4, 2012)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 4, 2012)

It needs a "Why so serious"


----------



## Magnificent (Jul 4, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> It needs a "Why so serious"



Thought about it countless times,don't know why I didn't put it there in the end.


----------



## Ender (Jul 4, 2012)

we really need a Don pic up though. an epic one.


----------



## Gitramas (Jul 4, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> I like you guys taste lol



LOLOLOL


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Jul 4, 2012)

Seriously, someone needs to do something with this.. i cannot stop laughing. Law is just pissed off to hell in that pic. 

Luffy: Hahahahahahaha! Aww well! 

Law: Your ass is so mine after we get outta here..


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 5, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> I like you guys taste lol



I requested this image.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes. **


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2012)

best telegrams pic ever


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 6, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> I like you guys taste lol



I LOVE the current image  Perfection


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jul 8, 2012)

First Smoker, then Zoro and Sanji, and now Law. Everyone seems to be getting it this arc. Awesome telegrams image btw.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome pic :rofl


----------



## Shozan (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## sh0gun (Jul 10, 2012)

Last Samurai said:


> Of course Buggy sama will come & take the camera for himself. Just like in the war.


----------



## Heartgobbler (Jul 10, 2012)

Wrong clown, lol.


----------



## [ empty slot ] (Jul 11, 2012)

lol current telegrams image made me laugh XD


----------



## Ender (Jul 14, 2012)

this is hilarious 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## corsair (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Webbmaster62 (Aug 1, 2012)

I nearly pissed myself..LMAO.


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2012)

lol hilarious but it's to big to make into a TP
I'll make it a gif yea?


----------



## corsair (Aug 1, 2012)

Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Aug 1, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> lol hilarious but it's to big to make into a TP
> I'll make it a gif yea?



Yes please.


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2012)

there we go


----------



## corsair (Aug 1, 2012)

Ah, the wonders of teamwork. Nice job.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 1, 2012)

Awesome one Corsair & Marcelle.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Aug 1, 2012)

Shit marc, sorry man, gotta spread.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 1, 2012)

Teamwork. 

Do it mods.


----------



## Impact (Aug 1, 2012)

LOL I love the chopper one.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Aug 4, 2012)

Everybody message SH or another mod. This needs to be up soon.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2012)

I've already requested the image. It's out of my hands until an Admiral Admin gets it up.


----------



## Lord Killer Bee (Aug 5, 2012)

sh0gun said:


>



OMG xD

I legit laughed out loud because of this.


----------



## BossofBosses (Aug 5, 2012)

I love reading the posts leading up to when the image is chosen. Love the team up.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 7, 2012)

Because Law abuse this arc. is just practical and shit....


----------



## Jay. (Aug 7, 2012)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Boki (Aug 7, 2012)

hahaah man this is awesome!!
BTW: is there a chapter this week?


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Aug 7, 2012)

Boki said:


> hahaah man this is awesome!!
> BTW: is there a chapter this week?



No we must suffer..*sniff*....yet again..


----------



## Ender (Aug 22, 2012)

Chapter 28

next telegrams image.


----------



## corsair (Aug 29, 2012)

Nominating this


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 31, 2012)

sh0gun said:


>



I LOL every time I see this. I'm nominating.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 23, 2012)

Just awesome... I'll request it as well


----------



## NO (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 2, 2012)

I had to do it


----------



## Papi Jota (Oct 2, 2012)

I propose my signature[/IMG]


----------



## Kirito (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 2, 2012)

Papi Jota said:


> I propose my signature[/IMG]



luke kills him because he is a bitch


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Shit for kids like star wars in the same sentence with art like one piece... hmmm.... kinda insulting.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 2, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Shit for kids like star wars in the same sentence with art like one piece... hmmm.... kinda insulting.



 like a true fan


----------



## VictorSavage (Oct 3, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Shit for kids like star wars in the same sentence with art like one piece... hmmm.... kinda insulting.



One piece...art? Are you high?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 3, 2012)

VictorSavage said:


> One piece...art? Are you high?



 You deserve a neg from the whole OL


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 10, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Shit for kids like star wars in the same sentence with art like one piece... hmmm.... kinda insulting.



Shit...Star Wars...same sentence.  The fuck?


----------



## corsair (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## x5exotic (Oct 10, 2012)

Someone make a gif out of barney shooting t-shirts maybe?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 10, 2012)

takes the cake i'm sure


----------



## NO (Oct 10, 2012)

Admin, you know one of these are this week's telegram image.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ender (Oct 10, 2012)

SOMEONE MAKE A GIF OF THIS!!

MARCELLE!! I SUMMON YOU


----------



## Newbologist (Oct 10, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> SOMEONE MAKE A GIF OF THIS!!
> 
> MARCELLE!! I SUMMON YOU


----------



## Soca (Oct 11, 2012)

there you go


----------



## Impact (Oct 11, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> there you go



Holy shit 

 please put this one up


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 11, 2012)

I had so much fun doing it XD

pictures were so fitting 



used this:


----------



## Franky (Oct 12, 2012)

Kudos Black Mirror. You have made my day.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Oct 12, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I had so much fun doing it XD
> 
> pictures were so fitting
> 
> ...



THIS!!

Smokers face in the end is just too funny.


----------



## Ender (Oct 12, 2012)

put up Marcelle's image


----------



## Grape (Oct 12, 2012)

What really makes this funny is that Dee looks like such a bird 





-Ender- said:


> put up Marcelle's image




No.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I had so much fun doing it XD
> 
> pictures were so fitting
> 
> ...



Alrighty then.


----------



## JoJo (Oct 12, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I had so much fun doing it XD
> 
> pictures were so fitting
> 
> ...



pretty much stolen from the bleach telegrams a few weeks ago put kenpachi on the green man and bach and blondie on the other 2

but still funny nonetheless


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 12, 2012)

Zirconis said:


> pretty much stolen from the bleach telegrams a few weeks ago put kenpachi on the green man and bach and blondie on the other 2
> 
> but still funny nonetheless



not like bleach has copyrights on the original gif...


----------



## Santí (Oct 15, 2012)

Hati had a quality and legitimate entry, I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2012)

hahaha Straw hat 4 life


----------



## Millennium (Oct 15, 2012)

Can someone make that image without some shitty pause in the middle?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 15, 2012)

Millennium said:


> Can someone make that image without some shitty pause in the middle?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 17, 2012)

this for the beginning


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 17, 2012)

Actually the current one should stay for one more weak. Smoker is beating that ass.


----------



## Sahyks (Oct 17, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> this for the beginning




This reminds me of the Buggy and Gekio Moria collages, anyone have those saved somewhere?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 24, 2012)

i wonder if something can be done with that


----------



## Monet Doflamingo (Oct 24, 2012)

^
A bit old but I finaly remembered what this page reminded me of 



Putting it out there in case someone is willing to make a photoshoped gif out of it.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 25, 2012)

I think this should be the next then XD



slower in size and speed.



made from this episode:

this

I think Oda watched too much rudolph as a kid XDDDDDDDDDDD

edit:

new version:

2mb:



1mb:


----------



## Soca (Oct 25, 2012)

i wouldn't mind that tis way more original than the last one


----------



## corsair (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't think this needs any swears, so I would go with the older version.


----------



## tom (Oct 25, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I think this should be the next then XD
> 
> slower in size and speed.



This one definitely


----------



## Robin (Oct 26, 2012)

the current one is better


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 26, 2012)

Not bad but we can do better.


----------



## Shingy (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah, it's not that funny, just relevant.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 26, 2012)

hm, yeah, pbbly next week. Just remembered rudoplh and the snow monster. 

but next week, smoker will own vergo again most likely, so XDDD


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 30, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUU zoro ain't gay


----------



## Jouten (Oct 30, 2012)

Whatever it is, it should use dat face pek


----------



## Ender (Oct 30, 2012)

Canute man  da faq was that?  

Angry Tashigi is better than that


----------



## Zyrax (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey i got an idea, how about we do that scene in night in the meuseum 2, were the slapping with the night gaurd the monkey and space monkey, replace the bight guard with zoro, the monkey with tashigi and the space monkey with monet


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 30, 2012)

Monkey D Zyrax said:


> Hey i got an idea, how about we do that scene in night in the meuseum 2, were the slapping with the night gaurd the monkey and space monkey, replace the bight guard with zoro, the monkey with tashigi and the space monkey with monet



post the clip if you find any on youtube XD


----------



## Ender (Oct 30, 2012)

how about u provide a gif?


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Oct 30, 2012)

That would be fun to have just to piss of the Zoro wankers.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 30, 2012)

This one


----------



## Kirito (Oct 30, 2012)

This so much 100x.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 30, 2012)

I will try again


----------



## Luffy (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 30, 2012)

damdamdam  this 

tashigi


----------



## Urouge (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going with V's pic


----------



## Kirito (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey, I found that pic first


----------



## Ender (Oct 30, 2012)

w/e. that pic should be up


----------



## Shingy (Oct 30, 2012)

Much better.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 30, 2012)

I assume you guys want this one up?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 30, 2012)

yes              .


----------



## Kirito (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes please. Yes please.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 30, 2012)

yes sir....


----------



## Ender (Oct 30, 2012)

please and thank you.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Oct 31, 2012)

Best telegrams image.


----------



## Araragi (Oct 31, 2012)

telegram pic is eww


----------



## Impact (Nov 6, 2012)

^ that's mean its just perfect for the OL


----------



## Pyro (Nov 7, 2012)

Someone make a picture of Chopper with his angry rage face from today's chapter along with "I CAN'T STAND ALL THESE BREAKS!" Or something like that. I just feel like that face needs to be utilized. He's never made a face like that before.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Nov 7, 2012)

Pyro said:


> Someone make a picture of Chopper with his angry rage face from today's chapter along with "I CAN'T STAND ALL THESE BREAKS!" Or something like that. I just feel like that face needs to be utilized. He's never made a face like that before.





How's this?


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 8, 2012)

Can someone make a pic of Mochas crying face and have her say "Damn you oda and ypur breaks, Iwant to see Urouge"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 9, 2012)

I think this emphasizes Oda's amazing writing well. Please vote for it.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 9, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I think this emphasizes Oda's amazing writing well. Please vote for it.



my vote goes for this one


----------



## vanhellsing (Nov 9, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I think this emphasizes Oda's amazing writing well. Please vote for it.



 so undeniable im voting for this one


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 9, 2012)

more like


----------



## Ender (Nov 9, 2012)

Bruce Lee wins. put it uppp


----------



## Raviene (Nov 11, 2012)

i don't know if this has been posted and if it does my apologies and just disregard but if it has not well...

*Spoiler*: __ 








its maybe 6 months too late but oh well


----------



## Grape (Nov 15, 2012)

my img :x


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 15, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> my img :x



I like it. no chapter from Oda > any chapter form someone else


----------



## Stannis (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 16, 2012)

shanks got offscreened


----------



## Beckman (Nov 16, 2012)

And we have a winner.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 16, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> shanks got offscreened



apparently Mihawk>Shanks


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 16, 2012)

boshi said:


> apparently Mihawk>Shanks



is it the hidden message of your gif?


----------



## Stannis (Nov 16, 2012)

nah, I don't give a shit who > who 

I forgot to put Shanks there and that's it 

I even forgot to add Akainu


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2012)

put that one up let the ol know of the divine god that is urouge


----------



## Marcο (Nov 16, 2012)

This! Make it happen SH4L


----------



## Monet Doflamingo (Nov 17, 2012)

The Urouge jokes are awfully annoying... I could tolerate Buggy jokes because Oda started  the whole thing himself but this "Divine Lord Urouge" shit needs to stop. It's not even funny. Never was and never will.

Now, Oda > Kubo/Kishimoto gifs I can understand...


----------



## Soca (Nov 17, 2012)

peasants can't understand greatness


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice, but it really isn't very relevant to the current goings on in the manga.


----------



## Soca (Nov 18, 2012)

fine but when urouge is re-introduced we call first dibs on putting up that gif


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 19, 2012)

Till he gets Off Paneled like Espada 0....


----------



## sadino (Nov 19, 2012)

Monet Doflamingo said:


> The Urouge jokes are awfully annoying... I could tolerate Buggy jokes because Oda started  the whole thing himself but this "Divine Lord Urouge" shit needs to stop. It's not even funny. Never was and never will.
> 
> Now, Oda > Kubo/Kishimoto gifs I can understand...



This reminds of Yammi worshipping,except that Yammi was funny and had screentime.


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2012)

when he's back ya'll won't be chirping as much,  but again a god does not lose sleep over the opinions of peasants.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Nov 19, 2012)

The Urouge hate only builds him up and makes him greater.


----------



## Urouge (Nov 21, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> fine but when urouge is re-introduced we call first dibs on putting up that gif



it will be glorious


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2012)

The next image HAS to be about Law.


----------



## Shinthia (Nov 28, 2012)

Has to be about Law's ownage


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 28, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> fixed for kawaii~~



Maybe this one?


----------



## Nightsaber (Nov 28, 2012)

How about this one ?


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 28, 2012)

You must be a dupe. That is pretty damn good.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 28, 2012)

Both are awesome, I don't know which to choose.


----------



## Cobblepot (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Kaido (Nov 28, 2012)

Cobblepot said:


>



THIS THIS THIS THIS THIS!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Nov 28, 2012)

On of these.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> save this pic for when he comes back so I can say I told you so



shut up and post this


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 28, 2012)

Monet Doflamingo said:


> The Urouge jokes are awfully annoying... I could tolerate Buggy jokes because Oda started  the whole thing himself but this "Divine Lord Urouge" shit needs to stop. It's not even funny. Never was and never will.
> 
> Now, Oda > Kubo/Kishimoto gifs I can understand...


----------



## HShafs (Nov 28, 2012)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Maybe this one?



Im feeling this one!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## NO (Nov 29, 2012)

This one!!!


----------



## Shinthia (Nov 29, 2012)

Nightsaber said:


> How about this one ?



This one plz


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Zyrax (Nov 29, 2012)

Vergo: My name..Is not....ERGOO!!!!


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 29, 2012)

Monkey D Zyrax said:


> Vergo: My name..Is not....ERGOO!!!!


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 29, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


>


Mix the two gifs and we will have an ultimate telegram pic


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 29, 2012)

wow i underestimated the OT. as lot of these edits are really awesome. 

btw i'm not a regular in the OP section, but what's up with all the orouge wank/fad i'm seeing around here?


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 29, 2012)

Monkey D Zyrax said:


> Mix the two gifs and we will have an ultimate telegram pic





other wishes? XD

this should be more fitting:



Didn't patrick also have some food issues like Vergo? Something with krabby patty on his head or other food  oh well, at least Vergo is as dumb as patrick


----------



## Sanji (Nov 29, 2012)

^Liking that one.


----------



## Robin (Nov 29, 2012)

that Patric one is hilarious  has potential


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 29, 2012)

Put the patrick one SH4L


----------



## Renegade Knight (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't we use all of them?

Just change the image every day.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 29, 2012)

This one works.


----------



## Zyrax (Nov 30, 2012)

Can we all agree we want the patrick one?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 30, 2012)

I still want the Finish Him one.


----------



## BossofBosses (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow our telegrams NOMINATIONS are better then some other telegrams official pics. Fantastic job guys.


----------



## Ginkurage (Dec 3, 2012)

Cobblepot said:


>



This is fantastic. 

+rep


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Dec 4, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> wow i underestimated the OT. as lot of these edits are really awesome.
> 
> btw i'm not a regular in the OP section, but what's up with all the orouge wank/fad i'm seeing around here?



Actually trying to remember myself how that started lol.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 5, 2012)

can't come up with a proper dialogue 

inspired by this:


----------



## KazeYama (Dec 5, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> can't come up with a proper dialogue
> 
> inspired by this:



Dialogue isn't needed, just make it happen that deserves to be the next telegrams pic.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Dec 5, 2012)

Credit to corsair.


----------



## Soca (Dec 5, 2012)

I want that one


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 5, 2012)

Renegade Knight said:


> Credit to corsair.





this.


----------



## corsair (Dec 5, 2012)

Renegade Knight said:


> Credit to corsair.



And there I wondered that nobody had commented on it :33


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 5, 2012)

"Bad Boys" needs to be the image.  I really hate gifs and this is both a still image but also a great image.  Something that involved Akainu as well would've been nice but this'll do me


----------



## Soca (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 14, 2012)

I approve of this good shit.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 18, 2012)

das Oda foreshadowing


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 18, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> das Oda foreshadowing



this one plz


----------



## corsair (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope we do get a new one for once.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Kirito (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Soca (Dec 27, 2012)

lol it'd be funnier if that was the ending phrase put in the corner with the same manga font


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2012)

I have to admit, that angry bird DD made me smile.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 27, 2012)

It would be funnier if he said "  I'll be there after the break"


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 27, 2012)

yeah, it should be something about the damn break... I'm already feeling the withdrawal...


----------



## Jouten (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm gonna vote for the angry bird


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## mayday123 (Dec 28, 2012)

A super big break is coming!!! - this should have been editor's note.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 29, 2012)

Someone make a pic with Omar from The Wire with Doflamingo's face.

Doflamingo comin' YO


----------



## Bobby Emerald (Dec 29, 2012)

Both of these are awesome


----------



## Kirito (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Stannis (Jan 1, 2013)

Break one huh. not bad


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 2, 2013)

OMG!!! 

And damn, do you guys see where Zoro gets his drink from?!!


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 2, 2013)

see how Usopp calls Zoro


----------



## HaxHax (Jan 3, 2013)

Drinkin straight from the D.


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Jan 3, 2013)

Voting for the boob one lol. Fucking Law lol.


----------



## Stripes (Jan 12, 2013)

Just because I can....



*SOURCE*​


----------



## Stripes (Jan 12, 2013)

This too....


​​


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 12, 2013)

Stripes said:


> This too....
> 
> 
> ​​



why is sunny so mad? His poop makes him fly all the time


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 14, 2013)

Stripes said:


> This too....
> 
> 
> ​​



   shiit just shit


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2013)

Stripes said:


> Just because I can....
> 
> 
> 
> *SOURCE*​




This image is all of my fucks given tier


----------



## Kirito (Jan 15, 2013)

fuck man


----------



## Ender (Jan 16, 2013)

I think General Franky deserves something for this weeks chap.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 16, 2013)

someone make this into a gif


----------



## Soca (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## MightiestRooster (Jan 17, 2013)

This! CP9 Rooster's gonna rape some ass.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 17, 2013)

Take all my reps, Marcelle.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 17, 2013)

shit this is even better


----------



## Soca (Jan 17, 2013)

these would need to be replaced way to quickly though since that guys intro should be pretty soon, we need to find something that'll stick for awhile.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 17, 2013)

who made it?

It's fucking awesome XD

I always knew that rooster was top tier


----------



## HShafs (Jan 17, 2013)

Kirito said:


> shit this is even better



Fucking this. 

That dude isnt getting introduced for another few weeks. 

Put it up


----------



## Soca (Jan 18, 2013)

not mines but it made me giggle


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 18, 2013)

Dammit, Marcelle! I was just about to post something


----------



## Robin (Jan 18, 2013)

add that as a second frame and do a caption like ORLY


----------



## Pyro (Jan 18, 2013)

Stripes said:


> This too....
> 
> 
> ​​



This one won't repeat for me. It just goes through the images once. If we can find a way to loop it, I vote for this to be the next image.


----------



## MightiestRooster (Jan 18, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> who made it?
> 
> It's fucking awesome XD
> 
> I always knew that rooster was top tier



You mean God Tear 

And yeah, still voting for the rooster one.


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (Jan 18, 2013)

Kirito said:


> shit this is even better



 Now that's some hilarious shit


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't know why I didn't share this but this was the first thing I thought of when I saw the last page this week


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 23, 2013)

Kirito said:


> shit this is even better



This is awesome. I'm voting for it.


----------



## Kirito (Jan 23, 2013)

how about this 

it's more relevant


----------



## NO (Jan 24, 2013)

Kirito said:


> shit this is even better



Voting for this. Please use it.


----------



## Marcο (Jan 25, 2013)

Kirito said:


> how about this
> 
> it's more relevant


Scumbag Luffy .



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stannis (Jan 25, 2013)

he lost his hand to save me just as planned. genius luffy


----------



## Ender (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 30, 2013)

^This please.


----------



## Bender (Jan 30, 2013)

I want this image as telegram image


----------



## Eri (Jan 30, 2013)

That's basically the only option!


----------



## corsair (Jan 30, 2013)

It is almost like I have seen it before


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2013)

i vote for the law den den mushi as well


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Kirito (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2013)

^^yes.. that one


----------



## corsair (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 6, 2013)

oh god!


----------



## Sentomaru (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Kaido (Feb 7, 2013)

^THIS PLEASE


----------



## Typhon (Feb 7, 2013)

^^ LMAO.


----------



## SilverGeneral (Feb 11, 2013)

So where is the Telegrams image??


----------



## Soca (Feb 11, 2013)

There's gotta be one that'll stick for a while and not just be relevant for a week or so.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 13, 2013)

Imo just wait for a Kaido appearance.  I remember there being one for Big Mom's appearance.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Feb 19, 2013)

it's probably too big...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 19, 2013)

Now that I like!


----------



## Kirito (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Black Mirror (Feb 20, 2013)

looooooooool, bepo confirmed for a liar


----------



## Bitty (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Unclear Justice (Feb 20, 2013)

^ This, I second.  

Good job, 8Bit.


----------



## Tony Stark (Feb 20, 2013)

How the hell did I miss that?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 20, 2013)

Nominated and repped!


----------



## Kaido (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL this one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 20, 2013)

I demand this to be the next image.

Tough it's really big. The one by 8bit may be better.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Jay. (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Rose&Thorns (Feb 28, 2013)

Or


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 1, 2013)

Rose&Thorns said:


> Or



either one of these should do


----------



## Soca (Mar 1, 2013)

voting this


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 1, 2013)

This please


----------



## Sanji (Mar 1, 2013)

This one please.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 1, 2013)

Just put this one already.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 1, 2013)

Pure gold.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 1, 2013)

Black Mirror is da winner.


----------



## Soca (Mar 1, 2013)

well done sir


----------



## Stannis (Mar 1, 2013)

Best one in a while.


----------



## Urouge (Mar 1, 2013)

hahaha that's awesome BM


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 1, 2013)

thank you guys


----------



## Kyosuke (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh noes. Love this one


----------



## Viper (Mar 5, 2013)

I saw this dude's sig. Had to post it.


----------



## Robin (Mar 6, 2013)

the bread one wins.

even though Canute's one is hilarious too.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 6, 2013)

The bread one is funny, but the door knocking is hilarious.


----------



## Soca (Mar 9, 2013)

hard to choose now lol


----------



## Stannis (Mar 9, 2013)

.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 9, 2013)

Gotta go with this one.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 10, 2013)

this ~

damdamdam, law for president


----------



## Shinthia (Mar 10, 2013)

:rofl :rofl :rofl dat badass law


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 10, 2013)

I approve of this.


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (Mar 10, 2013)

The facial expressions are just epic


----------



## Silver (Mar 10, 2013)

His smirk at the end :rofl


----------



## HShafs (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes please, the shoe throwing one!


----------



## KST (Mar 10, 2013)

i concur with the shoe gif


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 10, 2013)

Boshi said:


> .



Oh come on the current is great but this DEFINITELY should have been it.


----------



## Kaido (Mar 10, 2013)

I approve this message.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome GIF :rofl


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2013)

I just recognized luffys face when he sees the bread


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 11, 2013)

Thats a fucking great gif


----------



## Kaitlyn (Mar 12, 2013)

I just had to come and say the bread throwing one is fucking brilliant! Good show folks!


----------



## Renegade Knight (Mar 12, 2013)

Dodging bread like a BOSS.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 12, 2013)

God tier gif.


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 13, 2013)

You have outdone yourself making that one. Awesome, perfect expressions and awesome end smirk.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 14, 2013)

Are all the bread images lately because of what Law said a couple chapters ago?

I couldn't tell if that was a mistranslation or something.


----------



## MugiwaraInvincible (Mar 14, 2013)

Whoever created the bread one up now is a fucking genius. I didn't even know there was a thread for telegram images until now. Searched it out just to praise your awesomeness. God speed.


----------



## Black Mirror (Mar 15, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Are all the bread images lately because of what Law said a couple chapters ago?
> 
> I couldn't tell if that was a mistranslation or something.



law doesnt like bread. it's confirmed and we make fun of it


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 19, 2013)

This is PURE GOLD!!


----------



## Jizznificent (Mar 19, 2013)

bravo.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 27, 2013)

I want to see the next image mock Fairy Tail. Because Lucy.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2013)

THIS A MILLION TIMES THIS


----------



## Soul King (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## L4nd0 (Apr 12, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> a hard one but this would fit til the end of this arc:
> 
> Gajeel
> 
> ...



cue epic battle music...


----------



## Grape (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## zan (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't care if it has nothing to do with current or not but make this happen


----------



## Kishido (Apr 25, 2013)

My sig gif made by Marcelle please


----------



## Vish (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Tony Stark (Apr 29, 2013)

Will the real slim Sabo please stand up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2013)

nothing to do with current events.. but still too damn funny to pass up.

credits to Marcelle..



I think


----------



## Soca (May 4, 2013)

ty ty

thinking about it now i should've made that when he made the comment on fishman island


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2013)

Punk Hazard has been over for a while. We need a new image.

I vote for this..


----------



## Sengoku (May 15, 2013)

That is a great gif but I'm sure if you remove the profanity (ass) part, it will be an instant hit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2013)

Barto's fine fat ass is the best part though.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 18, 2013)

Is it an issue with my computer, or we haven't had a telegrams image for a long time?


----------



## Snowless (Jun 2, 2013)

I've wondered that, too, because if we have one, I can't see it either.


----------



## Impact (Jun 2, 2013)

^^It's because its the OL


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 2, 2013)

bit late but


----------



## Kirito (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 7, 2013)

You know these kinds of doujins are so gonna to happen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 7, 2013)

Last one


----------



## Klauser (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2013)

No Robin and the Dwarves. 

The Doflamingo beating Law won't be funny until we actually see doflamingo beating Law. (Which we will see in two weeks)


----------



## MightiestRooster (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## MrCinos (Jun 12, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> You know these kinds of doujins are so gonna to happen



This one's great


----------



## Stannis (Jun 12, 2013)

I support this one.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2013)

The Nico Robin one makes the most sense


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2013)

going with robin


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jun 12, 2013)

Black Mirror said:


> You know these kinds of doujins are so gonna to happen



This x 2000


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Jun 27, 2013)

use it yes? :33


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 27, 2013)

^No  she's not a bitch


----------



## Soca (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2013)

It's over, Marcelle won


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 3, 2013)

Holy shit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2013)

Now all we need is for someone to wake SH4L from his hibernation


----------



## Quuon (Jul 3, 2013)

Holy fuck, Marcelle.


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Jul 5, 2013)

Its too late???

*Spoiler*: __ 



from blackbepo tumblr


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 6, 2013)

Khris said:


> Now all we need is for someone to wake SH4L from his hibernation



Better late than never.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2013)

Job well done man.


----------



## Zyrax (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Renegade Knight (Jul 17, 2013)

Credit goes to Marcelle.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jul 17, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Credit goes to Marcelle.



Enel, why u no logia?


----------



## David (Jul 30, 2013)

Renegade Knight said:


> Credit goes to Marcelle.



I vote this.


----------



## Soca (Jul 31, 2013)

submission for this week, not great but whatever


----------



## kristibrud (Aug 1, 2013)

Similar to above.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 1, 2013)

I saw one on tumblr that colored his cheeks a little red, and said something to the effect of "B-baka! I don't like you!"
If anyone thinks that would be funny and wants to replicate it.


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2013)

that was mines 



I should add the words in there 

hold on


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2013)

We _do_ need a new image. Usoland is going to give me a seizure.


----------



## Soca (Aug 2, 2013)

fixed :33


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 6, 2013)

This pic doesn't need to be edited or anything, the original is a master piece


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 17, 2013)

Marcelle.

We have a fan girl Zoro and a titty loving dwarf.


Work your magic


----------



## Soca (Aug 17, 2013)

Yea I have an idea already but I can't post it yet


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2013)

Possibly new telegram image bout time


----------



## Language of Life (Aug 17, 2013)

When was the last time we had a telegram image? It seems like it's been a few months since i last saw one


----------



## Soca (Aug 18, 2013)

it's  only been like a couple weks


----------



## Soca (Aug 19, 2013)

just one of my ideas, I'm trying to think of something else


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 21, 2013)

And it begins


----------



## Soca (Aug 21, 2013)

inspired by the jesus thread and of course leo, I made 3 versions lol





making a special one of bartolomeo


----------



## Renegade Knight (Aug 21, 2013)

I vote for Based Burgess. 

Either one is good.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 25, 2013)

woulda been funny a few months ago


----------



## Admiral Fujitorax (Aug 26, 2013)

can i have a Image of fujitora to use in avatar


----------



## Soca (Aug 26, 2013)

this isn't a request thread, try googling something.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 26, 2013)

He's blind Marcelle. Let him off easy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2013)

Admiral Fujitora said:


> can i have a Image of fujitora to use in avatar



The request thread is that wa-


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 26, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> just one of my ideas, I'm trying to think of something else






Do it Marcelle


----------



## Soca (Aug 27, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> He's blind Marcelle. Let him off easy.



true true



Khris said:


> Do it Marcelle



that's gonna take a while 

in the mean time here you go


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 27, 2013)

Marcelle, wouldn't it be better to put this pink dude in Don while he's crying instead of using CoC? That would be priceless.


----------



## zan (Aug 27, 2013)

Can we get a Miley nami photo


----------



## Kirito (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Garudo (Aug 31, 2013)

I couldn't help myself.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Aug 31, 2013)

Garudo said:


> I couldn't help myself.



      

thousand times this.


----------



## Kaido (Aug 31, 2013)

Garudo said:


> I couldn't help myself.



Vote this.


----------



## Soca (Sep 4, 2013)

bam, from redon


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 4, 2013)

This fucking blows my mind.


----------



## corsair (Sep 4, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> bam, from redon



Was about to post this.


----------



## Teach (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh god


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

This is amazing. Can't wait for when he doesn't recognize Sanji.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 4, 2013)

This has to be it


----------



## Soca (Sep 4, 2013)

here's another one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 4, 2013)

I like the Barto dream better


----------



## Soca (Sep 4, 2013)

bart with holographic luffy cards


----------



## Muah (Sep 4, 2013)

The Barto one are good and so is the patric ones. Anything is better than this Usopp thing.  Barto is more relevant so I go with the bounty pictures one.


----------



## Draxo (Sep 4, 2013)

Have to go with the Bart dream one XD


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Snowless (Sep 5, 2013)

Either the schoolgirl one or the dream one.


----------



## Soca (Sep 8, 2013)

found on fb


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 9, 2013)

LMAO epic epic change. What's redon?


----------



## Soca (Sep 9, 2013)

He's a member on apforums, he's one of the people first to get spoilers and information about one piece related stuff.


----------



## Soca (Sep 9, 2013)

found on tumblr, posting it for fun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Iskandar (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## MightiestRooster (Sep 10, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> found on tumblr, posting it for fun


LOL this should have been it. Gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 11, 2013)

Garudo said:


> I couldn't help myself.




Pure Gold.


----------



## Soca (Oct 7, 2013)

from my fb feed


----------



## Impact (Oct 7, 2013)

Dat Bellamy in the back


----------



## Mike S (Oct 7, 2013)

I almost spit out my water when it zoomed in on Bellamy


----------



## Tony Stark (Oct 7, 2013)

Diamante's got some moves there.


----------



## Soca (Oct 7, 2013)

bellamy and gladius are going in


----------



## Impact (Oct 8, 2013)

They saved the best last gladius was going ham.


----------



## Garudo (Oct 8, 2013)

Ain't no party like a Dressroa party


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 8, 2013)

*FTLH*

For the law haters


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2013)

I saw this in another thread...


----------



## Soca (Nov 19, 2013)

I had to do it


----------



## Kuma (Nov 19, 2013)

You mother lover lol. That shit was unfortunately hilarious. I don't often come to this thread but when I do, it's a bundle of fun.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Nov 20, 2013)

*The telegrams image is GODLY*

Bravo.
Bravo.


----------



## marco55656 (Nov 20, 2013)

what is it? i can't see it


----------



## Lord Stark (Nov 20, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I had to do it



 incredible


----------



## Renegade Knight (Nov 20, 2013)

I can see it. Should be on the top of the section.

It's this


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 20, 2013)

Guys, I haven't seem any telegrams image for months. Is there anything wrong with my browser/computer/etc or has this forum simply stopped using them?


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2013)

If you're using the default Narutoforum skin you won't be able to see it, switch over to the Orange skin that way you'll be able to see.


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Nov 20, 2013)

That new image. 
I wanna laugh so much but I just can't.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 20, 2013)

lol you guys are evil for that one but the lol's


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 20, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> If you're using the default Narutoforum skin you won't be able to see it, switch over to the Orange skin that way you'll be able to see.



Thanks. I asked the same question a few months ago, nobody answered, so I thought we'd just stopped having telegram images.

I guess the forum layout changed automatically and I didn't understand what was going on.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't think anybody at this point can question why Marcelle's rep is so high.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Nov 20, 2013)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Marcelle.B again.



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 20, 2013)

We need a better One Piece skin if you ask me.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 20, 2013)

I vote for an Admirals skin.


----------



## Tony Stark (Nov 23, 2013)

Marc strikes again.


----------



## BossofBosses (Nov 25, 2013)

Marcelle is easily the greatest user this board has ever seen.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 28, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> If you're using the default Narutoforum skin you won't be able to see it, switch over to the Orange skin that way you'll be able to see.


Orange skin?  

It works with the OP skin as well as the Kakashi skin, so you don't have to use the orange skin.


----------



## hehey (Dec 2, 2013)

For some reason i cant see the current Telegram image anymore... is it something on my end or with the site or what?


----------



## Soca (Dec 2, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> Orange skin?
> 
> It works with the OP skin as well as the Kakashi skin, so you don't have to use the orange skin.



At the time there were only 2 skins to choose from because Tazmo was doing maintenance or whatever.



hehey said:


> For some reason i cant see the current Telegram image anymore... is it something on my end or with the site or what?



Probably just you, I can see it just fine.


----------



## VanzZz (Dec 2, 2013)

hehey said:


> For some reason i *cant see the current Telegram image anymore*... is it something on my end or with the site or what?



Same here dude

edit: ty marc


----------



## hehey (Dec 2, 2013)

Ʈɑlon said:


> Same here dude
> 
> *edit: ty marc*



Whats that?

EDIT: never mind got it back


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## BossofBosses (Dec 9, 2013)

Pikalaw? lmaoooooo


----------



## Language of Life (Dec 9, 2013)

Ahh yes. I like this one.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2013)

momo in the back


----------



## Kishido (Dec 10, 2013)

Will it be the new telegrams pic?


----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Dec 10, 2013)

found on tumblr


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2013)

Thinking some nonlulzy for a big event is better..


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Kishido (Dec 11, 2013)

Marcelle's skills and my idea... Awesome work Marcelle. Still Dressrosa dance is just mire awesome


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't know which one to choose.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 11, 2013)

Sadly the underaker one is too blurry... Hasn't found one in better quality... But dressrosa dance is just to awesome and so fitting cuz of this arc


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 11, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Sadly the underaker one is too blurry... Hasn't found one in better quality... But dressrosa dance is just to awesome and so fitting cuz of this arc



If someone could add Sabo's face then that would be awesome. The next image should reference his reappearance.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 11, 2013)

We have to ask Marcelle... Cuz there is no official adult Sabo face in the manga.. just the one in my avatar..,


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 11, 2013)

Even just kid Sabo would be fine.


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 11, 2013)

.Marcelle do ur thing. Switch Law with Sabo .


----------



## Kishido (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah no one needs Law... Sabo's head from my avatar in dressrosa dance for the fucking win... So fitting him dancing with Luffy



Edit:
I have a better idea... Before the dance starts let Sabo push Law (Not Bart as in my sig) aside with luffy's enel face... And after it as above the dance with Sabo

PMed Marcelle with this idea


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 11, 2013)

Marc posted this in another thread...


----------



## Renegade Knight (Dec 11, 2013)

Found this on NeoGAF.



Too big?


----------



## Piecesis (Dec 11, 2013)

Damn that Goda. Rofl @ Kishi and kubo


----------



## Philip.J.Fry (Dec 11, 2013)

How about kishido's attempt to hide other people's attempts to say Sabo is alive in the "Sabo, Dead or Alive" thread in the Library....


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 11, 2013)

Marcelle.B said:


> I had to do it


i never tire of it no matter how many times i see it.


----------



## kristibrud (Dec 12, 2013)

The Holy Trinity of Enel Faces:


----------



## kristibrud (Dec 12, 2013)

Should this for whatever cruel reason not turn out to be Sabo, ill just post this here for the future.


----------



## Shinthia (Dec 12, 2013)

kristibrud said:


> The Holy Trinity of Enel Faces:



take my rep already


----------



## Soca (Dec 12, 2013)

kristibrud said:


> Should this for whatever cruel reason not turn out to be Sabo, ill just post this here for the future.



I like that one


----------



## Venom (Dec 12, 2013)

Here it is Marcelle

Seriously could someone tell me what the purpose of this thread is?
Read the first post but still did not understand it..


----------



## Soca (Dec 12, 2013)

sweet lol a lot of good ones this week


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 12, 2013)

kristibrud said:


> The Holy Trinity of Enel Faces:



This. This so much. Make it the new pic already.

Btw, whose is the face on the top?


----------



## Soca (Dec 12, 2013)

Perona        .


----------



## Renegade Knight (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 13, 2013)

I like the entries so far, but are we going to have a Christmas based telegrams pic or something?


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 14, 2013)

i like this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 14, 2013)

kristibrud said:


> Should this for whatever cruel reason not turn out to be Sabo, ill just post this here for the future.



I vote for this one.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Dec 14, 2013)

Question.
Am I the only one that hasn't seen a telegrams image at the header of the page for like 8 months?


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 14, 2013)

By Kirito:

I know the grave one is funny, but Sabo and Koala look so boss in this. It'd look much better.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 14, 2013)

Swagger Wagon said:


> Question.
> Am I the only one that hasn't seen a telegrams image at the header of the page for like 8 months?



You need to change your skin from NarutoForums to anything else from the bottom of the page


----------



## Silver (Dec 14, 2013)

i take no cred, just thought this was great


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 16, 2013)

What's the unedited version of our current telegram's picture?


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2013)

IijiNijiSanji said:


> What's the unedited version of our current telegram's picture?



It's from Borat

[YOUTUBE]2i7c-s4rUiE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tanman (Dec 17, 2013)

A lot of great choices this week.
Zombie Sabo, Enel faces, and Goda are all great.


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 17, 2013)

kristibrud said:


> The Holy Trinity of Enel Faces:





kristibrud said:


> Should this for whatever cruel reason not turn out to be Sabo, ill just post this here for the future.



I can't choose between these two, but you win either way


----------



## Impact (Dec 17, 2013)

kristibrud said:


> The Holy Trinity of Enel Faces:



This shit right here


----------



## tupadre97 (Dec 17, 2013)

Use this...


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 17, 2013)

^loooool

and great new header.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 17, 2013)

Nah.

What we need is that Zoolander gif with 

Flamingo and the the other members.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 17, 2013)

tupadre's sig is a strong contender as well


----------



## Chahige (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Soca (Jan 4, 2014)

Found on tumblr


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 4, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> Found on tumblr





Ace as Fire Logia dancing in the rain, seriously he was asking to get magma fisted.


----------



## Lance (Jan 13, 2014)

@ Ace.........What should I say?


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jan 13, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Damn it... No chapter this week.



It may have worked if you posted it in the right thread.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 13, 2014)

True fat... Fucking drunken piece of shit I am


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2014)

You think this is a fucking game?



Made one for whatever scenario comes into play.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Jan 14, 2014)

Not as good as the Rustler gif,but still more Beccy goodness.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 14, 2014)

Marcelle if you could do this into a yamato wood (veterans will remember) kind of gif


----------



## Soca (Jan 14, 2014)

lol that's a prime cause for a seizure though


----------



## Virus (Jan 14, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> lol that's a prime cause for a seizure though



Yeah fucking almost got one when I clicked his stupid spoiler!


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 15, 2014)

We need a telegram pic for Cavendish.

Sure, the rustling thing is amusing, but it's now clear he was the star of the chapter.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 15, 2014)

i don't get what the current rebecca header is supposed to mean.


----------



## Soca (Jan 15, 2014)

She wasn't fodder like people wanted so people are mad,  it's up there to rustle the masses.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 15, 2014)

oh i see. 

i'm still laughing at the tupacdre gif. everytime i see dofla, the guy holding the mic and bellamy i burst out laughing.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jan 15, 2014)

Doflamingo sucks


----------



## Soca (Jan 15, 2014)

Because I can 



Marcelle.B said:


>


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 15, 2014)

i thought this chapter was more about cavendish


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 15, 2014)

The image perfectly captures how Rebecca has rustled the OL.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 15, 2014)

When I was in chapter thread yesterday, a lot of the posts reminded me of Dressrosa's hate for Rebecca [not saying all OL hates her though]


----------



## Soca (Jan 15, 2014)

Skotty said:


> When I was in chapter thread yesterday, a lot of the posts reminded me of Dressrosa's hate for Rebecca [not saying all OL hates her though]



cool  lol I had an idea of using this gif



and just making the goat "The OL" and the sheep for the Rebecca fans


----------



## Jizznificent (Jan 15, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> Because I can


----------



## Kirito (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Soca (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 16, 2014)

^Thats pretty funny actually, and the one above yours.


----------



## Soca (Jan 16, 2014)

Not meant to be funny or anything just thought it looked cool, found on tumblr.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 17, 2014)

Thinking I'd fuck the shit out of that Cav.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 22, 2014)

that doflamingo one


----------



## Snowless (Jan 22, 2014)

Man, I can't decide which one I like more between Kirito's and Marcelle's.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 22, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> Not meant to be funny or anything just thought it looked cool, found on tumblr.



Took me a while before I realized that was Cavendish.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 28, 2014)

i think i wasnt the only one haha


----------



## Impact (Jan 28, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> cool  lol I had an idea of using this gif
> 
> 
> 
> and just making the goat "The OL" and the sheep for the Rebecca fans




These killed me


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2014)

Someone use this page to make a parallel with OL Rebecca haters. Maybe also using the image where Diamante beats them.


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2014)

fer fun


----------



## Soca (Jan 29, 2014)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> Someone use this page to make a parallel with OL Rebecca haters. Maybe also using the image where Diamante beats them.


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 29, 2014)

^ THIS


----------



## Impact (Jan 29, 2014)

Dat meadow part


----------



## Renegade Knight (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jan 29, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Marcelle.B again.

<gives rep to the above post because it was also awesome>


----------



## Slenderman (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm 24'd again.


----------



## Virus (Jan 30, 2014)

ahahh awesome!!


----------



## Halcyon (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2014)

Put it SH4L.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> fer fun



I like this one.


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2014)

meh         ...


----------



## MightiestRooster (Jan 31, 2014)

Out of the ones posted recently, this one is the best.


----------



## Snowless (Feb 1, 2014)

^ I agree.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Shinthia (Feb 1, 2014)

i vote for this. Its perfect


----------



## Auzzie93 (Feb 2, 2014)

This one is just  

you win man, you win.


----------



## Language of Life (Feb 2, 2014)

My favorite is definitely the one where Diamante is Steven Tyler.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Need a captain falcon punching donkey kong off the stage.  With Sabo's and Burgess face on it.


But Falcon Punch gifs are not easy to find at all.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 5, 2014)

Change it to Zolo and you win.


----------



## Muah (Feb 5, 2014)

The usopp one is hilarious use it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2014)

For the full sized image if anyone's interested.


----------



## Soca (Feb 5, 2014)

I did a thing


----------



## Alicia (Feb 5, 2014)

where's the pokemon gif of sabo using dragon claw??


----------



## CA182 (Feb 6, 2014)

It's got absolutely nothing to do with the chapter, or even the arc...

But it made me laugh making it.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 6, 2014)

lel urouge.


----------



## Soca (Feb 20, 2014)

Because of the current urr "trending" argument with some thinking Usopp can defeat Trebol I made this for the future.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2014)

Marcelle FUCKING WON.


Guys don't fucking waste any more precious  bandwidth with your inferior images.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 21, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> Because of the current urr "trending" argument with some thinking Usopp can defeat Trebol I made this for the future.



You're very confident aren't you? The fight hasn't even started.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 21, 2014)

Robin will fight Trebol anyways. 

Not taking away from Marc's photoshop skills tho


----------



## Virus (Feb 21, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> Because of the current urr "trending" argument with some thinking Usopp can defeat Trebol I made this for the future.



Good, good. 
But you owe me a gif or a pic against the Usopp doubters if Usopp defeats Trebol


----------



## Soca (Feb 21, 2014)

Owe you?



boy pls..


----------



## Soca (Feb 23, 2014)

Found on tumblr


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh Lord.


----------



## Typhon (Feb 23, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> Because of the current urr "trending" argument with some thinking Usopp can defeat Trebol I made this for the future.



While I take offense to that, I admit this is good. lol


----------



## Language of Life (Feb 23, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> Found on tumblr



Doffy


----------



## Virus (Feb 23, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> Found on tumblr



Sabo being a boss 
Is it Usopp I see there :amazed
At Doflamingo


----------



## Shinthia (Feb 23, 2014)

Marcelle.B said:


> Found on tumblr


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 23, 2014)

new thread for b legacy


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 23, 2014)

come get m tazmo bitch.


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 23, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

